# 2Cool Drag Racers!



## Gary

The other thread got really long and a record for us I do belive! 

I dont know much about servers and stuff, but what from I understand a thread that large can put a hurtin on the server. Mont hasnt said anything yet, but since he doesnt charge us for the space and he is a very TALL and BIG guy, I tend to tread lightly! :spineyes: Just to be safe, Ill lock down the other thread later.

I titled this thread "2Cool Drag Racers" and that in no way means I just jumped up and gave ourselves a name. Everything we do here is a Team Effort and there is no one in charge. (Except Im responsible for moderating 2CRT for content and spam). Otherwise we try to reach consensus democratically. However, I do speak up and at times to try to get us going and focus on something, everyone knows that its all about the fun of racing RC cars and promoting the hobby.

At first I was all about modeling ourselves like SAMDRL, but now I think that would create a "Division" between the SA and Houston racers. I mean, look around! Thes guys have gone WAY above the rim to help us out and they come here everyday and hang out with us!

So that brings me to my first question/point. I assume everybody would like to get organized and at least have a name. Shout it out my bruthas! 

The second thing I wanted to talk about. Where to run?

Im going to hit the road this weekend looking for a spot to bash/practice. Im practically around the corner from George Bush Park and if I remember correctly, theres lots of room and permission isnt required. Insane Paul lives in Porter and that may not work for him, but Chris and I are very close!

Paul. Hint! Straight-a-Way, onroad, Mikes! 

We have a pretty good start with guys getting their cars ordered and there is another guy who has a car coming, but he hasnt announced that yet! LOL  

Drag racing seems to have reached other scales also! madf1man allready has a MiniZ drag car built and when I took my new drag car to the races Saturday, it drew attention and folks started talking about 28th and 18th scale drags.

Theres a few other things we need to talk about, like actually racing in Houston, road trips to SA, how to get our own Tree/Timing system etc. We have short term and long term issues to deal with. My suggestion would be to just get our cars rolling and bash around at first.

Bottom line, this is Texas! We aint Kalifornia, we aint Naw Yawk! We dont have thousands of racers. But what we have breaks all paradigms and rewrites the rules.

That my bruthas, is called a "Paradigm Shift"!


----------



## AHR43

*Hi Biff/Gary...*

...and all the other guys and gals,

Yes, the other thread is huge-376 posts my last read. Special thanks to _Pilot281_ for getting it all started.

A name and identity is important. It tells who we are and helps us get where we want to go. I like the _2 Cool Racing Team_ name and logo. 1) it's established-people have seen the logo and know you all represent RC racing in an exemplary manner; 2) the logo is agressive in a casual manner-that is it communicates a competitive nature, but also relates that the fun factor still exists; 3) it also communicates its base location-Houston. So, anyway, thats my 2cents on that.

Getting together as a group is paramount. Talk on line is fine-but showing up to put foam to the ground is where it all begins to form and shape an emerging organization. Asphalt or concrete, no matter. Korford sauce will stick the tires at least thru the 1/8 on concrete. Heck, I set up mini-cones for staging, 1/8mi (66ft) and finish (132'). A timing system can come later, once the commitment is there.

O.K., that's my two paragraphs. Next?


----------



## slash

*RIP "Nitro R/C Dragster Club in Houston??" thread......*

Bodacious thread to have started this off! Kudos! Your neighbors to the West are here to help and support your efforts in any and every way possible. With dedicated people involved with this sport/hobby, you'll have no problems. Do realize, though, this will not happen over night. Do not get discouraged!!!!! If you understand this, you'll be fine. You must have fun right now and understand that what you have can only get better and better! What we have in S.A. evolved over a 10 year period, but the foundation remains in place. That foundation is key and you must identify it. In the interim, we can offer our facility to your group with which to test your vehicles and learn. The knowledge that you gain will further elevate and help educate all in the entire RC drag racing process. With what your learn, you will be able to go forward and create a better presentation for perhaps obtaining sponsorship toward the purchase of a timing system, be it from a local hobby shop or a corporate entity. There are resources out there that would be willing to assist in the funding for an *organized group* of individuals, who posses the drive and intensity to carry a mere dream into reality. For years, we have had the assistance from O'Reilly Auto Parts with associate sponsorship from The Hot Rod Store of Texas. In return, we merely display their name at all functions we attend and post them on our webpage, with links to their sites. In the beginning, we didn't have a website, so the best we could do was display their name. We were inundated with banners, and more banners and still even more banners! Check it, they were free, they drew a crowd when we displayed them and they made the parking lot "race track" feel more like a real track. As we matured into a more focused group, we envisioned things, making long-term and short-term *achievable* goals. We did have the luxury of having a local hobby store that supplied the first timing system for our use. We did rent the system from them, but it helped us to create a racer base that grew, bringing in more and more drivers, which in turn means more entry fees, which in turn means more money towards a timing system (it's a vicious cycle! ). We tried to form into a club of sorts, but this did not work out, though, we kept the name intact to show unity. We were able to take pictures from some of our early races and created sponsorship proposals, which we were able to successfully turn into money for the purchase of racing items. Hobby shops are best approached if you can show them that what you do will generate some sort of revenue for them. That's their bottom line and if you can't help them, why should they help you? You have to get creative and really brain-storm on this. Put yourselves in their pocketbook. In walks a couple of guys with a car in each hand. These cars have been polished beyond a showroom finish! The first young gentleman places his car up on the counter for all to see. How quickly a crowd gathers, to see this "freakishly fast looking device" that they can not ignore. Other customers in the store start asking questions like "How fast does it go?" and "How long is the race track?" The second drag racer begins answering these questions, periodically using his own car for examples. The shop owner and other clerks immediately notice how quickly the store patrons focus their attention to these unique cars. After several inspections from everybody around, it is noticed how simple, yet, how complicated these cars are. The shop owner realizes that he actually carries several parts for these cars in his store right now. Humm..... "If I add just a few more items, I could possibly support these cars at a minimal cost" he thinks. He also noticed how excited these 2 racers are and how passionate they are towards this hobby, and realizes he already has a pair of walking billboards for his store in these two. Now, it's up to these two racers to draw the shop owner in further into their sport, as they easily had his attention from the moment they walked into the store. With knowledge gained from racing their cars and in talking with other RC drag racers, they put forth ideas and dreams of someday being able to, perhaps, host a Divisional, National or even a World Final event at a locally run, purpose built drag racing facility, all the while, understanding that money does not grow on trees, but also knowing that there are perhaps, hundreds of drag racing individuals out there, that are just waiting for an opportunity to drag race an RC car. The store owner thinks on this for a second (which really feels like an eternity!) and makes a "sort-of" deal with these two. He agrees to start carrying, on a limited basis, specific parts needed for these cars, on a trial basis. The two excited racers eagerly nod in agreement at this offer. They now respond with, "We will be holding a race in the very near future. This race will have people coming from all over. Anybody with an RC car can compete." They go into detail about bracket racing and how it pairs up fast and slow cars, making it fair for everyone. The shop owner can now see a larger picture. A picture where, monster trucks and on-road cars, dragsters and sprint cars, home built and purpose built cars can play together......all at once. Since the dawn of man, there have always been "drag races". Perhaps the first one came as a cave man tried to outrun a prehistoric critter capable of making him lunch. First one to the cave wins, and you'd better have a good "reaction time"! The two racers offer to support the hobby store by handing out the store's business cards at the race. The store owner smiles a bit and pipes up with, "Maybe I'll let you hold a raffle and give away a car kit or radio". The racers are now about to explode inside! "I might even have some goodies you can use as door prizes" he adds. The racers can't wait to tell all the other fellow straight-liners about their adventure to the hobby store! As time goes by, the race nears, and all of the drag racers have pitched in to make this the best event possible. They've gone to the off-road track, showing off their electric and nitro powered Top Fuel dragsters. They went to the real drags, talking to some of the real, local racers, about their miniature racers, showing pictures and handing out a flyer here and there. Some racers ask for more flyers to hang up in their shops and automotive hang-outs, all the while commenting that they never knew this hobby existed, and that they'd stop by and check out the races. Other deals have been made, where the Boy Scouts will hold their benefit bar-b-que diner at the track. They have been promoting this in their schools and have invited other packs to join them on this weekend. Word of mouth is spreading like wildfire. The whole world is going to be at our race! The seed has been planted. Now, it is up to everyone, to keep it going. There will be tough times, sure, but the majority will be the best time you can ever imagine! Keep your ideas and dreams in front of you. Know where you are going. Remember where you have been. There are no bad ideas. The most important thing to never forget is.................HAVE FUN! People will not quit when they are having fun. This is a time to forget about work, the bills, war, politics, etc. It is a time to hang out with people that share a common interest and to build and learn from each other. It's time!

Love from your brutha out West!

Let's get it going!

Kip


----------



## Bigmax

*Man!!!!*

I LIKE THIS GUY!!!

Doesn't he sound abit like us back in the BRT days? IT'S ALIVE!!!! IT'S ALIVE!!!!

I LIKE IT! I LOVE IT!!! I WANT SOME MORE OF IT!!!


----------



## cjtamu

LOL. Never understimate the power of taking your car to the LHS or to work and running it. I've added several people to the roll of RC owners doing that. Once people see one run, they get the itch.


----------



## Gary

Im at work and can only leave a quick note.

Bigmax: I had to put some earplugs in my ears. The noise of those gears turning in your head is defening! :slimer:

Awsome post Slash!


----------



## Bigmax

*Chris*

Now you know why I bring EVERYTHING to the track each week.

he he...

Biff, Sorry, I'll try and tone it down for you.

*NOT! BWAHAHAHAHAAAA!*


----------



## Gary

Bigmax said:


> I LIKE THIS GUY!!!
> 
> Doesn't he sound abit like us back in the BRT days? IT'S ALIVE!!!! IT'S ALIVE!!!!
> 
> I LIKE IT! I LOVE IT!!! I WANT SOME MORE OF IT!!!


Sure reminds me of the old BRT days also! But I like this better, alot better! Its nice to focus on our small corner of the world and do what we allways wanted to do without having to hold 600 other members hands, break up fights and thinking too much!

Im sure we lost the newer guys and they dont know what were talking so Ill give a brief breakdown and then work on my car.

Several years ago I started a race team. The Biff Racing Team. Bigmax was the VP and Mongo was a board member. To put it simply, our mission was to grow the hobby while promoting the fun, yadda dadda... Well, that message took off and we ended up with about 600 members worldwide. It was nuts! :spineyes: But alot of what slash posted was a carbon copy of the things we were doing! Or at least what we WANTED to do. We both quit racing for awhile and shut the team down. When we got back into racing, I got this site going. Being the way we wired, we still wanted to do the things we belived in, but decided to do it on a smaller scale and focus on the Houston area insted of the world. Thats how 2Cool started. Todd Manchester was actually the one to come up with the idea and came up with the design.

Were basicially new and havent done alot of promotion yet, but we did allready have a charity race benifitting the Shriners Hospital for Children and raised several K thanks to the fishing guys up top. But that aint the first time we have done this. Bigmax organized TWO Biff Racing Charity races before at K&M and that brought in racers from all over the country. Including 2 time world champ Matt Francis.

After seeing slash's post, it was like a flashback and deja vu all rolled into one.  I guess Bigmax and I are activists and cant stay away from at least trying to make the RC world a better place. With yall drag racing guys coming around lately with the same ideals as us old timers, we were instantly drawn in.

It kinda sucks that the 2nd largest state and the 4th largest city, has so few RC racers. I think one of the mistakes we made was trying to get a bigger piece of the pie. Lately I think the idea would be to make the pie bigger! Thats what drew me into Mini Scale racing. Its different and Trey has put together the biggest and best track in the world, and the world is envious of us!

Vintage offroad racing. That was the next move of baking a bigger pie. And now, Drag racing! I have a funny feeling that racing is going to grow in Texas pretty good. Take the time to look at the front page, at the bottom and see how many people are registered to this forum. We have a HUGE audiance and this site at times gets 3.5 million hits in one day!

You dont need a weatherman to know which way the wind blows!

Bob Dylan.


----------



## slash

*Old farts think alike ......*

Yeah Biff, us old farts have been around the ole mulberry bush a few times, huh? I totally agree on reaching for a star before trying to hang the moon. To dream is a wonderful thing, of which things to come. But to act upon smaller, more attainable ideas keep everything in check and keeps the excited juices flowing! The 2007 IMDRA (International Model Drag Racing Association), of which I'm a board member, is trying to grow from the grass roots level, expanding the hobby/sport locally, then concentrating on the National level. This coming year might be just what y'all need to assist in getting things in order and getting that ball rolling. There are several things in the works, none of which I can speak of at this time, but I can say with the current line-up of IMDRA directors and upper management, it should be a piece of cake (or pie) to get the Houston area up and going. I will personally address your desires and needs to the board members for discussion at our weekly teleconference meetings. The members get excited when they hear of new groups of racers and race tracks opening. This indicates grow in our sport, something we haven't really seen in quite a while. If you make it to the big show this weekend, I'll bend your ear some more, otherwise, I'll never get any sleep! Just a couple more days! Time to get excited! Laterz!

Kip


----------



## PD2

http://2coolfishing.com/ttmbforum/showthread.php?t=30582

This is the link to who we are - notice any similiarities in what you wrote slash? Looks like we just missed our anniversary guys, but 2CRT "officially" started August 15, 2005. Being a year old we have hit several milestones and definitely see the growth from various areas. But notice that we are focused on the hobby community which is inclusive of more than just what is currently going on.....as it was written:

"Whatever the venue, what ever the scale, 2Cool Racing will be there!"

I think the team has held well to it and the funny thing is that some people may come in and look around and say, geez, these guys have zero focus. They got some guys doing this and others doing that while still others do it all. Honestly, our focus is the broadest form - no exclusions or restrictions! If its R/C, let's do it, trying it or have some one, some part, or the whole group jump in! And the best part of the structure is that it breeds leaders of various forms. This was something that was be design so that every area could be successful on its own! Enablement and empowerment have been keys and as some may say.....here we grow again!

I know that I have been removed from the team as well as the sport as a whole, but I still stay plugged into what is going on here as well as keep up with some R/C by just bashing the E-Maxx I'm down to. It's no racer, but its sure fun to just mess around with - something that still does not exclude me from this team......and that's a good thing. LOL!!

Have fun and grow the hobby!

PD2


----------



## Ronborsk

I just dropped a grand on real life stuff over the weekend and need to hold off on any toys.

However, if you do not wish to go through the building phase there is a GMS 11 less motor and batteries on ebay for about $200. It is built with painted body, includes two micro servos, micro switches and a receiver pack. Looks like a good deal. Seller states has run one race day on it, no crashes, and turned a 1.71 at 79mph with it. Oh, and it runs straight. This would be a good choice for me but money is on a little short supply for extras. If I was married to racerwife this baby would be mine.

http://cgi.ebay.com/Pro-mod-pro-stock-Grandmotorsports-GMS-11_W0QQitemZ200033926040QQihZ010QQcategoryZ1200QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## Gary

PD2 said:


> http://2coolfishing.com/ttmbforum/showthread.php?t=30582
> 
> This is the link to who we are - notice any similiarities in what you wrote slash? Looks like we just missed our anniversary guys, but 2CRT "officially" started August 15, 2005. Being a year old we have hit several milestones and definitely see the growth from various areas. But notice that we are focused on the hobby community which is inclusive of more than just what is currently going on.....as it was written:
> 
> "Whatever the venue, what ever the scale, 2Cool Racing will be there!"
> 
> I think the team has held well to it and the funny thing is that some people may come in and look around and say, geez, these guys have zero focus. They got some guys doing this and others doing that while still others do it all. Honestly, our focus is the broadest form - no exclusions or restrictions! If its R/C, let's do it, trying it or have some one, some part, or the whole group jump in! And the best part of the structure is that it breeds leaders of various forms. This was something that was be design so that every area could be successful on its own! Enablement and empowerment have been keys and as some may say.....here we grow again!
> 
> I know that I have been removed from the team as well as the sport as a whole, but I still stay plugged into what is going on here as well as keep up with some R/C by just bashing the E-Maxx I'm down to. It's no racer, but its sure fun to just mess around with - something that still does not exclude me from this team......and that's a good thing. LOL!!
> 
> Have fun and grow the hobby!
> 
> PD2


You know how I am bro! I would like to pull full leever and jump into everything head first with my hair on fire! Thats how I was a little over a year ago huh? Im so glad yall settled me down from trying to save the RC world and just have fun again, and the truth is, Im having more fun than ever.

I got more thing to add my brutha! I dont care if you never touch another RC car again! Your not only a 2Cool member, your a founder! I also know that when I get to work at 4:15 am, your on this site keeping up with whats going on allmost everyday! 

I pray that everything works out better for you so you can hang out with us more often. Your intelligence, love of the hobby and directional skills improves everyone around!


----------



## Gary

Ronborsk said:


> I just dropped a grand on real life stuff over the weekend and need to hold off on any toys.
> 
> However, if you do not wish to go through the building phase there is a GMS 11 less motor and batteries on ebay for about $200. It is built with painted body, includes two micro servos, micro switches and a receiver pack. Looks like a good deal. Seller states has run one race day on it, no crashes, and turned a 1.71 at 79mph with it. Oh, and it runs straight. This would be a good choice for me but money is on a little short supply for extras. If I was married to racerwife this baby would be mine.
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/Pro-mod-pro-stock-Grandmotorsports-GMS-11_W0QQitemZ200033926040QQihZ010QQcategoryZ1200QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


You can run my car in another class once we get going bro! Or give me a few months, Ill have more cars!


----------



## PD2

Gary said:


> You know how I am bro! I would like to pull full leever and jump into everything head first with my hair on fire! Thats how I was a little over a year ago huh? Im so glad yall settled me down from trying to save the RC world and just have fun again, and the truth is, Im having more fun than ever.
> 
> I got more thing to add my brutha! I dont care if you never touch another RC car again! Your not only a 2Cool member, your a founder! I also know that when I get to work at 4:15 am, your on this site keeping up with whats going on allmost everyday!
> 
> I pray that everything works out better for you so you can hang out with us more often. Your intelligence, love of the hobby and directional skills improves everyone around!


Thanks Biffster - that really means a lot. I tell you what, if there was a way to combine work on this hobby so that I could be more involved and pay the bills I'd be all over it! You just keep doing that magic that you do so well......

I was thinking about where you guys could go to race the dragsters and thought about what you said regarding taking on some mall asphalt that was not very populated. If you guys wanted to spread the love around, there is almost a mall in every direction that could be used in that form or fashion - Westoaks, Willowbrook, Woodlands or Greenspoint, Baybrook, etc. Just a thought. Grant it, having K&M or some place permanent to run consistently and it always be dedicated to drag racing would be good to - but just as a temporary, stop gap measure you need something until the permanent place comes along. Just some thoughts.....

Peace in da 2Cool Fleece!
PD2


----------



## Ronborsk

I appreciate the offer Gary but if the right deal comes up I will likely make a purchase (when the wife is looking the other way). I just prefer not to drop $200 at the moment since it would definitely be on plastic.


----------



## Bigmax

*K,*

AC & I taked yesterday. His computer has turned upside down. If anyone needs to talk to him I can hook you up.

His place to go run although not populated for interested onlookers is Apollo(sp) Paper Co. parking lot in the area on Bltwy 8 and West Rd. To run a few packs or tanks for tuning and meet to show off your stuff that's somewhere to go.

Word?


----------



## Gary

Roll out calculator.

http://www.radiocontrolzone.com/cars/calculator.asp


----------



## Bigmax

*humm?*

No where in there says anything about tire diameter. I wrote the formula down from AC's book yerterday and I will post it when I can get back on.


----------



## Bigmax

*Okie Dokie*

Let's run this one up a couple of hundred pages. Go to the original to see pictures from the Worlds.

Rock ON!


----------



## Gary

Bigmax said:


> Let's run this one up a couple of hundred pages. Go to the original to see pictures from the Worlds.
> 
> Rock ON!


We can do one better bro!

http://members9.clubphoto.com/lyn466875/4839663/guest.phtml

and

http://imdra.forumup.org/viewtopic.php?t=384&mforum=imdra


----------



## Bigmax

*Uh Oh!*

ALmost proof I was there. In the 2nd set down at the bottom of those pics is a guy standing looking at the 1/4 scale red coupe with his hands in his pockets. That was before I changed into more comfy clothes.

Cool!


----------



## Gary

Bigmax said:


> ALmost proof I was there. In the 2nd set down at the bottom of those pics is a guy standing looking at the 1/4 scale red coupe with his hands in his pockets. That was before I changed into more comfy clothes.
> 
> Cool!


Its a good thing they didnt show your grin! The screen isnt wide enough! 

If I had the cash, I would have two of them working V8 cars. Whats the company name? Conley or sumtptin?

Edit: Here it is. But be warned. These are for the big boys! LOL

http://www.conleyprecision.com/


----------



## Bigmax

*Yep,*

Someone like Slash will have to confirm the name but Conley sounds right.


----------



## cjtamu

*Hey Biff! Got Your Pink Slip Ready?!*

I like the dampener Biff. I want to go test this and of course it's raining. Not sure about this motor, but I want to test and then I may drop the 9 x 1 Pavidis in it. I moved the speedo and Rx, more out of the way and balanced better. Need to put on new motor wires, I just spliced the ones that were on there real quick to fire it up. Other than thta I'm ready to go somewhere and PULL THE LEEEEVER! Nice pics Biggie, I want to hear some results.


----------



## Gary

cjtamu said:


> I like the dampener Biff. I want to go test this and of course it's raining. Not sure about this motor, but I want to test and then I may drop the 9 x 1 Pavidis in it. I moved the speedo and Rx, more out of the way and balanced better. Need to put on new motor wires, I just spliced the ones that were on there real quick to fire it up. Other than thta I'm ready to go somewhere and PULL THE LEEEEVER! Nice pics Biggie, I want to hear some results.


Looking good!  Lets try to get together and make some runs soon. The Little league parking lot at the park accross from Scobie field was empty on Sunday morning. Its a tad rough but not too bad if the marbles were leaf blown away.

Heres what it looks like.


----------



## Bigmax

*Me Too!*

Keep an eye on http://www.imdra.com/ or http://www.sadragracing.com/ and the results along with vedeo will be coming soon.

I'm on the look out too.


----------



## Bigmax

*Cool!*

That looks flat & smooth enough. Wonder if they would mind some cherry soda being sprayed on it?


----------



## Gary

Bigmax said:


> That looks flat & smooth enough. Wonder if they would mind some cherry soda being sprayed on it?


Bring a leaf blower, a broom, some soda and a sprayer, and lets do this!


----------



## madf1man

anybody catch this weeks inside rc tv show.East coast against west coast drag racing


----------



## justinspeed79

madf1man said:


> anybody catch this weeks inside rc tv show.East coast against west coast drag racing


When and where is that show on? I have heard about it but never seen it. I did see an episode of Radio Controll Hobbies with Chris Chiennelli <sp> that was all about drag racing.


----------



## griz

*Back from the most awesome race ever*

Hello guys hows it going. Well I gotta say it was the most awesome biggest baddest full blown Texas drag race ever. 109 entries. Largest field in about 10 years. And it was all right here in Tx. We set the bar and the others will have to try and get to it. Fat chance we are already planning on next year  Got to visit with BigMax so I'll verify he was there. A little lost looking his tongue was hanging out most of the day but other than that I think he came through it ok  I recieved the first Promotional Award the IMDRA has ever given out. Its a yearly thing from now on. The person who does the most for drag racing and the IMDRA will take home that puppy. But don't get any ideas. I plan on taking that one again next year  Got close to taking bracket pulling the lever 7 thou too early against the eventual winner. I had him too. Oh well by that time without the use of my chair I was way past pain. I had to scratch in Pro mod too but it didn't make a bit of difference to me. By that time I was in some kind of limbo brought on by the realization that my babble on these forums really did some good. The plaques are very nice. And I'm not saying that because they all have a picture of my Plazma Rat on them either. Well maybe a little bit  I can't figure out how to put pics in the posts here so you'll have to go over to the rcfiles threads to see them.

Griz


----------



## Bigmax

*Heh Heh!*

The tounge is still hanging out. NO ONE AND I MEAN NO ONE has been online looking for someone to tell what I did this last Saturday! Took me a nap and now I'm back at it.

Pics? You mean this Griz?

http://www.***********/gallery/data/500/1429Promo_Award_1-sm-med.jpg

Be PROUD and LOUD!!!


----------



## griz

*Yea how did you do that*

When I try to paste a link into the img tags it doesn't show up paste on my menu. Some of those things are way too long to type in. I'm using firefox browser is that the problem. Thanks for puttin that up. Its a real nice plaque. You guys gotta get it all together during the winter and spring so you'll be ready to pick one of those for yourselves next year. We might not tell our secrets to anyone from out of state but you guys will get special treatment. The insurance company finally admitted responsibility today so I should be back soon. Might make it down Sat just to hang out. The swelling is going down hopefully I'll be able to put weight on them tomorrow.

Griz


----------



## PD2

justinspeed79 said:


> When and where is that show on? I have heard about it but never seen it. I did see an episode of Radio Controll Hobbies with Chris Chiennelli <sp> that was all about drag racing.


Inside RC is on the Outdoor Channel. I did not realize that this weekend was drag racing. Saw it and saw it saying something about pilots racing or something like that - not drag racing. Hhhhmmmm.

PD2


----------



## madf1man

It was the IMRDA race in California. They said the next race was in San Antonio so I assume it was a fairly new show. I got it on TIVO. Monday morning showing. And not with that silly Chris C guy.


----------



## griz

*It is just showing*

They took that at the middle race in the series. Its just now airing. Did it show the A-51 impaled in the hay bale? The series got off to a slow start after the split. By the Cali race things were looking a lot better. They went all out as we did. Its the only thing drag racers know how to do. If anyone can put that from a tivo to a dvd I'd love to have a copy. I don't get that channel on my sat.

Griz


----------



## GoFaster

Hey, I passed by San Antonio on Sunday and saw everyone at the track. There are quite a few people doing it. Great!


----------



## Bigmax

*Griz,*

I just highlight the picture, right click , copy go to where you want to paste (here) and right click, paste.

Settings here are 
 Posting Rules You *may *post new threads
You *may *post replies
You *may *post attachments
You *may *edit your posts
vB code is *On*
Smilies are *On*
[/URL] code is [b]On[/b]
HTML code is [b]Off[/b]

You will find your settings at the bottom of this page.


----------



## Gary

WTG Griz!


----------



## cjtamu

Atta boy Griz. From what I've seen, nobody deserves that award more than you.


----------



## Gary

Griz told me that this surface is fine for Drag Racing. It had alot of dust and pebbles on it on Sunday, but its level and flat. After todays rain Im sure its much better. Prolly still needs to be blown off though. I would guess its about 300' long. But Sunday morning I plan on checking it out more thoroughly, take some measurements and hang out for awhile to see if theres any traffic. Its a Little league field and not a soul came into the parking lot. Must be off season.

If anyone is ready to Pull the Leever, show on up!


----------



## Gary

Crank up the volume you fReAkS!

http://www.rcdragvids.com/highlightreels/

And a question for IMDRA. How do I join? I cant find anything anywhere on the site.

Thanks.

Edit: Found it!

http://www.imdra.com/membership.html

One more edit before sleepy time:


----------



## Bigmax

*heh heh*

how many tries did that take?

Out to the garage.


----------



## Gary

Bigmax said:


> how many tries did that take?
> 
> Out to the garage.


About ten trys bro! I keep redlighting. Im gonna have to stage shallow when I race for real I think. Have a bad feeling Ill be redlighting alot.


----------



## PD2

Gary said:


> Crank up the volume you fReAkS!
> 
> http://www.rcdragvids.com/highlightreels/
> 
> And a question for IMDRA. How do I join? I cant find anything anywhere on the site.
> 
> Thanks.
> 
> Edit: Found it!
> 
> http://www.imdra.com/membership.html
> 
> One more edit before sleepy time:


Now that video link is sweet!!! WOW! I guess I thought the stip was a bit longer than that, but I guess that 132'? Just seems that right when the nitros are about to peak it's shutdown time, right? Very cool stuff and good find Biff!

PD2


----------



## AHR43

*Roll-Out Link*

Hi Guys,
Here is the link to the roll-out equation:

www.teamassociated.com/racerhub/techhelp/marc/car_handling.html

BTW, Biff, Where is the track located? I want to come by Sunday. Time?


----------



## slash

*Still recovering from the Big'un!!!*

Hey kids, it's Kip from SA. Just wanted tp drop y'all a quick note. It was an awesome event this weekend. I can't even begin to put into words! Big Max, it was great to meet you, and yes, I'll verify that he was there! I'm just sorry that I didn't get to spend more time with you and answer any questions you may have had. Also, I didn't hand over any Koford! Dang it! Sorry about that. I thought about it the next day. My bad! Nice pictures, too! Here's a little video from RC Entertainmnet from our Longhorn Nationals in Georgia this past year. http://www.radiocontrolentertainment.com/imdra_nats.mp4 It's pretty cool. Most of the racers from there were at our event. Just a little more eye candy for y'all! I have to get back to writing up the race report and getting it posted on IMDRA.com. I'll be hollering at y'all soon. BTW, that parking lot looks perfect for racing. Keep us posted on how things go out there. Heck, I'd be down there this weekend if I didn't have so much wrap-up to do on this event. Have fun guys and keep the foam on the asphalt!

Kip


----------



## griz

*Posting the videos from the Worlds*

I'm finally rested up enough to tackle the 5+ hours of dvd video I have from the worlds. Yea it takes at least 3 days to get right. Plan for a drag racing hang over when you go next year. Not an unpleasent thing but it impairs your ability to do anything useful  Here is a Stroll around the pits early Saturday morning. Ah the smell of Nitro and bean oil in the morning. The rest will be posted on the IMDRA site. This one gives you an idea of how huge this event was. Believe me this is a huge drag race. Biggest car count in about 10 years was the consensus I heard at the track. The last event this big was in Colton California. Look for the Rainman in the video. A big Jerry Garcia looking guy with an orange hat and a sweet super gasser. 6 cell and quick man they rocked. He is a nice dude and one of the winners at the recent RCCA World Speed Challenge. Start saving your pennies. You don't want to miss this next year.

How do you paste here? Its frustrating.

http://media.putfile.com/A-Stroll-around-the-IMDRA-Worlds-Pits


----------



## Ronborsk

STOP TEMPTING ME WITH THESE DOG GONE DRAGSTERS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

I have yet had a day in the last several weeks that I have not been surfing e-bay for the right deal!!!!!!!!!!

Sorry Paul, not interested in the gas one right now.


----------



## Gary

AHR43 said:


> Hi Guys,
> Here is the link to the roll-out equation:
> 
> www.teamassociated.com/racerhub/techhelp/marc/car_handling.html
> 
> BTW, Biff, Where is the track located? I want to come by Sunday. Time?


Howdy AC. Coming from where you live, take I10 west and exit on Highway 6. Turn left, south and follow that untill you hit Westheimer then turn right, north. Westheimer angles to the left but to go Into George Bush Park you take a right at the light at the Shell station. You cant miss going over the levee. I guess its a couple of miles but when you get close youll hear the guns at the gun range on the right and close the that is the RC Plane field called Scobie field. Its right accross the road. Im in a 2006 blue Ford Ranger. Ill be there early, probably around 9:00 so I can get home in time for the Texans Cowgirls game. LOL


----------



## Gary

slash said:


> Hey kids, it's Kip from SA. Just wanted tp drop y'all a quick note. It was an awesome event this weekend. I can't even begin to put into words! Big Max, it was great to meet you, and yes, I'll verify that he was there! I'm just sorry that I didn't get to spend more time with you and answer any questions you may have had. Also, I didn't hand over any Koford! Dang it! Sorry about that. I thought about it the next day. My bad! Nice pictures, too! Here's a little video from RC Entertainmnet from our Longhorn Nationals in Georgia this past year. http://www.radiocontrolentertainment.com/imdra_nats.mp4 It's pretty cool. Most of the racers from there were at our event. Just a little more eye candy for y'all! I have to get back to writing up the race report and getting it posted on IMDRA.com. I'll be hollering at y'all soon. BTW, that parking lot looks perfect for racing. Keep us posted on how things go out there. Heck, I'd be down there this weekend if I didn't have so much wrap-up to do on this event. Have fun guys and keep the foam on the asphalt!
> 
> Kip


I dont have the right media player or something bro! But were slowly getting our act together here for some straight-line leever pulling.


----------



## Gary

Ronborsk said:


> STOP TEMPTING ME WITH THESE DOG GONE DRAGSTERS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> I have yet had a day in the last several weeks that I have not been surfing e-bay for the right deal!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Sorry Paul, not interested in the gas one right now.


You are feeling sleepy. Your eyes feel heavy and you cant resist the urge to go *REALLY, REALLY FAST!*

:slimer:


----------



## Bigmax

*Ouch!!!!*



Gary said:


> Howdy AC. Coming from where you live, take I10 west and exit on Highway 6. Turn left, south and follow that untill you hit Westheimer then turn right, north. Westheimer angles to the left but to go Into George Bush Park you take a right at the light at the Shell station. You cant miss going over the levee. I guess its a couple of miles but when you get close youll hear the guns at the gun range on the right and close the that is the RC Plane field called Scobie field. Its right accross the road. Im in a 2006 blue Ford Ranger. Ill be there early, probably around 9:00 so I can get home in time for the Texans Cowgirls game. LOL


9:00 A.M.! On a Sunday Morning after a Saturday night race! OH MY ACHING BACK!!!

Will have to try it when I get something to PULL THE LEEEEVER WITH!!!

BWAHAHHAAAAAAA!


----------



## Gary

Bigmax said:


> 9:00 A.M.! On a Sunday Morning after a Saturday night race! OH MY ACHING BACK!!!
> 
> Will have to try it when I get something to PULL THE LEEEEVER WITH!!!
> 
> BWAHAHHAAAAAAA!


Unless we get arrested, Ill probably hang out much later if AC shows up. Id rather play than watch others play!  If we get some more folks showing up, Ill stay all day! As long as everybody wants to run!

BTW bro! Shouldnt you be in the garage! :spineyes:


----------



## griz

*We had an outlaw race in Austin*

We set up in the street behind TNT hobbies in Austin one Sunday afternoon. Most of the runs were in the parking lot but for the real dragsters the street was used. It was very smooth. A liberal dose of Koford and you were good to go. I left some impressive tire marks with my electric funny car. Soon to be on the track as a T/A funny car nitro powered. Its almost finished now. This one will have the animal house Rat body on it. This one was in the April issue of R/C Driver. Nothing shabby in my stable. The guy that paints my cars is going to be here in Tx in 3 weeks. He took a job in Dallas. I'm trying to get a painting clinic set up. He loves to do them and did a bunch of them in Denver while I was there. Didn't do me any good but some of the guys were slammin after a little instruction from a master painter like Sparx. That outlaw race was funny. We had to have two guys way down the street on each end to signal when the coast was clear then make a run. Kinda reminded me of when I was a kid. Before the track opened up and the old K-Mart was closed to drag racing we sometimes showed up and threw down. We called that gorilla racing. No tents or fancy set-ups so you weren't too visable. The Slashman would call a session and we would show up.

Griz


----------



## AHR43

*and another roll out calculator*



Gary said:


> Howdy AC. Coming from where you live, take I10 west and exit on Highway 6. Turn left, south and follow that untill you hit Westheimer then turn right, north. Westheimer angles to the left but to go Into George Bush Park you take a right at the light at the Shell station. You cant miss going over the levee. I guess its a couple of miles but when you get close youll hear the guns at the gun range on the right and close the that is the RC Plane field called Scobie field. Its right accross the road. Im in a 2006 blue Ford Ranger. Ill be there early, probably around 9:00 so I can get home in time for the Texans Cowgirls game. LOL


Hi Biff,
O.K., I got a fix on the location now. I couldn't match up the name with the place. I was there 2-3 years ago watching the RC planes. I remember thinking how nice it would be if H-town had a place like that for RC cars. 9:00 a.m. Sunday. I'll be there. I'll bring some Koford.

For the direct drive guys, here's a link to an easier RO calculator:

http://www.rcdrags.com/rollout/


----------



## Gary

AHR43 said:


> Hi Biff,
> O.K., I got a fix on the location now. I couldn't match up the name with the place. I was there 2-3 years ago watching the RC planes. I remember thinking how nice it would be if H-town had a place like that for RC cars. 9:00 a.m. Sunday. I'll be there. I'll bring some Koford.
> 
> For the direct drive guys, here's a link to an easier RO calculator:
> 
> http://www.rcdrags.com/rollout/


Excellent my brutha!  My plans have changed a little and can probably only hang out untill about 11:00. If your an early riser, I can be there earlier. I have to be in Katy before noon if I want to eat!


----------



## AHR43

*Early is O.K.; just not too early... *



Gary said:


> Excellent my brutha!  My plans have changed a little and can probably only hang out untill about 11:00. If your an early riser, I can be there earlier. I have to be in Katy before noon if I want to eat!


9:00 a.m. works O.K. That will give you plenty of time to make a couple of passes.

Any chance of a freq conflict issue with the flyboys?


----------



## slash

*Here's something to look into......*

Hey H-town gang. Here's something I found out about last night while on the IMDRA teleconference. Joe Kramer, a buddy of mine from Indy, is selling his timing system turnkey. The entire thing is $2000.00. It's identical to mine (which cost well over $4000.00!) plus he's throwing is a PA, time slip printer, sideboards, custom sensor stands, everything! Instant racetrack, just add racers! This is a deal! I though about buying it as a backup, but I'd rather have you guys take a crack at it first.

http://imdra.forumup.org/viewtopic.php?t=204&mforum=imdra


----------



## AHR43

*RE: post #42, IMDRA Membership*

Joining IMDRA is a great idea! However, consider this: an IMDRA membership runs on the calendar year, e.g., 1/01/yyyy to 12/31/yyyy. That means joining now, your membership will be up for renewal in less than three months.


----------



## Gary

AHR43 said:


> 9:00 a.m. works O.K. That will give you plenty of time to make a couple of passes.
> 
> Any chance of a freq conflict issue with the flyboys?


Unless something gets outa whack, Ill be there!

And unless someone is running an illegal receiver and transmitter, we wont conflict with the plane guys.


----------



## Gary

slash said:


> Hey H-town gang. Here's something I found out about last night while on the IMDRA teleconference. Joe Kramer, a buddy of mine from Indy, is selling his timing system turnkey. The entire thing is $2000.00. It's identical to mine (which cost well over $4000.00!) plus he's throwing is a PA, time slip printer, sideboards, custom sensor stands, everything! Instant racetrack, just add racers! This is a deal! I though about buying it as a backup, but I'd rather have you guys take a crack at it first.
> 
> http://imdra.forumup.org/viewtopic.php?t=204&mforum=imdra


Thanks Kip! Were "limping" along right now and the first official run might be AC and I in a Little League parking lot come Sunday morning. Its a small step for mankind, but a giant leap for Drag Raging in Texas!


----------



## Bigmax

*heh*

I can't stop doing that. HEH HEH....

Lemme see, 5 gasinta 4000 , 800 times. 10 gasinta 4000 , 400 times. GIANT STEPS and we can be up to 200 times in no time.

If someone would refer a house sell to me that my wife wouldn't know about. I could do it that way.

shhhhh... what goes on you know...

Payments?


----------



## griz

*Carnage video*

I posted the first of the carnage collection from the Worlds on rcfiles and imdra.com. This one is pretty cool especially the end. Equipment takes a beating sometimes. First DQ I've seen at a drag race for endangering the crowd  That puppy was moving. You need quicktime player to play the RC entertainment video. Best thing is to download the video then select quicktime as the player in the open dialog of the menu. Otherwise whatever default player you have will try and fail to play the video. Any of you guys do dirt oval? I'm going to try and hit 2 dirt oval races this weekend. Just finished putting some trick stuff on my sprinter. I gotta go race something. I still have Worlds fever in a big way. Especially after watching all this video while saving it off the camera. Joe's system has been for sale for awhile. They usually don't sell that fast you might still be able to get ahold of that at a later date. Sure is a good price though.

Griz


----------



## slash

*Right place....right time....sorta*

Nice shot, Griz. Almost took out your rig! We might have to sandbag your fortress next time, just in case. You must have had that thing zoomed in really good. It took Pat's car nearly a whole second after leaving the camera shot to make contact with your tripod! I think he was still on the throttle when he came down after the initial 2 flips. He shot straight for the sideboards! Nice video.

****Editors Note--No one was harmed in the making of this video. These stunts utilized professionals, highly trained in the art of flying out of control. These stunts should not be attempted by mere mortals. Only nut-jobs need apply****


----------



## griz

*DQ for endangering*

I hadn't heard of that rule but it sounded really cool when you read it out  DQ'd for endangering the crowd. Thats the first time I've seen a car get over the side. My rail got close the time I broke it in half. Which time you say right  4 tiimes in total I broke a kevlar reinforced carbon tub. Yea I didn't think the camera was in the line of fire. I've filmed two pot races where the action is always brisk and never had a problem. I had padded covers on the tripod legs just in case a car was to hit it. Whats cool is the electronics in the camers trying to recover from the hit and stabilize the image. Totaly fliped the software out. That pause right before it starts shaking is the meltdown. Pat's cars were fast. I like those 6 cell super gassers. I watched Pat and Rainman charge up their packs before a race. Man those guys get real serious over those packs. I'll do a lot better next year. Especially if I don't put my cars up when I still have the B-side to run  I was really too tired but I would have run anyways. I'm sure I have the record for the most pain endured at the Worlds. Easy !! But I would have been angry for a year if I hadn't made it down. True to form the insurance company got me a car on Monday. I sure wish we were running this weekend though. I found a big problem on my car and I want to see if it gets back to running the 2.2 numbers it was running labor day. Then its the march to 2.0 again for me. Something about the area between 2.4-2.3 and 1.99. Its a place that can bring a lot of frustration for a long time. Slash and I bought some cheap buggy motors last year and tried all summer to break the 2.0 barrier. Week after week we went at it. Some of the best racing I've ever done. Neither of us made it before we both blew up those puppies. We bought them about a week apart and blew them up about a week apart. Mine was a comprehensive melt down. I took a little bit too much shim out and the piston hit the head button near as I can see from what little was left. It was cool anyways. You aren't a nitro drag racer until you blow up a motor  Any of you looking for a good practice tree program check out starting line 2.0. Its very nice. Works with the mouse keyboard joysticks steering wheel and pedals. Set the roll-out to 1.0 to 1.5 and it will feel just like the tree at Litespeed. Sure will make those RT's better. Even an old man like me can get good lights with enough practice.

Griz


----------



## AHR43

*I'm only bringing the Koford...*



Gary said:


> Thanks Kip! Were "limping" along right now and the first official run might be AC and I in a Little League parking lot come Sunday morning. Its a small step for mankind, but a giant leap for Drag Raging in Texas!


...neither of my cars will run Sunday.

Hi gang,

The bracket truck is retired-it just needs a bright day for me to snap a few chassis and body images, then the motor and electronics come out and it goes on a display stand. (The 19t Spec motor gets no rest-its going to the vintage buggy)

The rail is a work in progress. The electronics got finished up yesterday. Next power up and center the servo for steering rod installation. Then the real work begins. I bought a whole sack of speed from Walbern at the Worlds. The ENTIRE New Era rear drive gets replaced by lighter (less rotating mass), stronger Walbern stuff. Paul Cambell of Walbern is a cool guy. He took time to find what roll out the guys running o/a 2.0sec were using. Then he back calculated pulley and belt sizes based on a slected pinion/spur ratio to get the rail to a 1.70 RO. Then he says if that doesn't work, send it back and he'll exchange it for what I need. That's what I call supporting the racer!! The rear chassis plate gets templated while its out too-for a F/G or CF plate later on. Then its trim and fit time for the body.

Gary, I'm anxious to see that GMS Spec Car first hand. It looks like a quality product. Mike could have sold a trunkfull of them if he'd had a booth at the worlds.

I'm disappointed Roy Anderson of RAE didn't show up. I'd have liked to get a "race special" price on one of his 2magnet NEO cans. His electric rail and F/C can put up some quick numbers. He would have been the guy to host an electric seminar too. Greg Settles of nitro engine fame had a super seminar on Saturday night-the electric sportsman guys need Greg's counterpart to pass along some go-faster tips.

Texas drag racing has a sister organization -the QMDRA (Queensland Model Drag Racing Association) in Brisbane, Australia. Griz posts there a lot. I lurk there a lot-post sometimes. Check it out. Drag Racers all over the world think alike. We also have Jac, he posts from France and is into electric rails.

http://www.qmdra.org.au/index.htm


----------



## cjtamu

Yeah, the 6 cell Supergas is cool. If I get into this that's what I want to run eventually. My car is ready for a test, I just need it to quit freaking raining. Biff and AH, have y'all checked the Sunday weather forecast yet?


----------



## AHR43

*Hi cjtamu...long time no hear from*



cjtamu said:


> Yeah, the 6 cell Supergas is cool. If I get into this that's what I want to run eventually. My car is ready for a test, I just need it to quit freaking raining. Biff and AH, have y'all checked the Sunday weather forecast yet?


Both Pat McDonald (IMDRA SuperGas Record holder - speed and E.T.) and Jim "Rainman" Schauer use the RAE '57 Chev Roadster (RAE Supergas R57R) and both those cars go like stink. That '57 roadster body is slick and all downforce. It's a beauty. I want one myself, and I'm not even building a doorslammer!

Yea, MSN Weather is my homepage, so I see the forecast for both SA and H-town every time I log on. 60% chance of PM rain Sunday. We still might squeak in a appearance at Scobie. Fortunately, we're both local and can cancel real easy.


----------



## Gary

AHR43 said:


> ...neither of my cars will run Sunday.
> 
> Hi gang,
> 
> The bracket truck is retired-it just needs a bright day for me to snap a few chassis and body images, then the motor and electronics come out and it goes on a display stand. (The 19t Spec motor gets no rest-its going to the vintage buggy)
> 
> http://www.qmdra.org.au/index.htm


Just a suggestion I wanna bounce off yall! How about postponing the very first Houston/2Cool/Whatever name we come up with Drag Gathering untill next weekend? Tomarrow, Saturday is Mini Scale racing for me and that means I still need to pull the servo out of the drag car and put it back in the XRay M18. Then get home and swap in back into the drag car, center it up, yadda dadda! Get to the track with only an hour or so to spare before I have to go home, shower etc before I go to my friends house to watch the Texans/Cowboys game.

How about waiting another week so AC can get his car going, we can hope for better weather and maybe, just maybe, we may have another guy or two to have their rigs ready to pull full leever?


----------



## Gary

Howdy slash and griz! Thanks for keeping us up to date. But if we dont respond to all your posts, its not that were passing yall by, were just trying to get organized and get our acts together. We have many irons in the fire! 

Please keep posting.


----------



## AHR43

*O.K. by me Biff*



Gary said:


> Just a suggestion I wanna bounce off yall! How about postponing the very first Houston/2Cool/Whatever name we come up with Drag Gathering untill next weekend? Tomarrow, Saturday is Mini Scale racing for me and that means I still need to pull the servo out of the drag car and put it back in the XRay M18. Then get home and swap in back into the drag car, center it up, yadda dadda! Get to the track with only an hour or so to spare before I have to go home, shower etc before I go to my friends house to watch the Texans/Cowboys game.
> 
> How about waiting another week so AC can get his car going, we can hope for better weather and maybe, just maybe, we may have another guy or two to have their rigs ready to pull full leever?


Yea, I need the extra time too. Having a devil of a time fitting the Kimbrough servo saver to the HiTec HS-81MG micro-servo. I need a long M3 cross-slot screw with a really tiny head. Looks like a trip to Randy's Hobbies tomorrow - nothing like that in my inventory.

Sunday the 22nd, same time 9:00a.m., or wing it until we get closer?


----------



## Bigmax

*Hey!*

Sounds good to me. I was going to run by and watch while druling anyway. Maybe, Maybe someone will let me try one.


----------



## griz

*hs 81 and screw*

I use the screw that comes with the hs-81. You have to enlarge the hole on the servo saver a bit or file just a bit off the edges of the screw. Work with it until the screw goes all the way into the servo saver then you can get it to work fairly easily. Doesn't bother me if noone responds to posts. I just read through them and if there is something I can add I spout off  I'm still pumped up from last weekend. Wish we were dragracing tomorrow. But I'll have to settle for dirt oval I guess.

Griz


----------



## AHR43

*I still have the screw that came with the Kimbrough..*



griz said:


> I use the screw that comes with the hs-81. You have to enlarge the hole on the servo saver a bit or file just a bit off the edges of the screw. Work with it until the screw goes all the way into the servo saver then you can get it to work fairly easily. Doesn't bother me if noone responds to posts. I just read through them and if there is something I can add I spout off  I'm still pumped up from last weekend. Wish we were dragracing tomorrow. But I'll have to settle for dirt oval I guess.
> 
> Griz


...I just haven't worked up the courage to auger a wood screw into the threaded hole on the servo shaft. Just timid, I guess. Thanks, Griz, will do if it comes to that. :frown:


----------



## Gary

Bigmax said:


> Sounds good to me. I was going to run by and watch while druling anyway. Maybe, Maybe someone will let me try one.


You remember Bill Stein from my work and the old Checkered flag days? Well, he gave me another box of some old stuff and I think theres enough parts to build a drag car or two. You can have it. I want you in on this bro!


----------



## Bigmax

*Wow!!!!*

THANKS BRO!!!! A wrench here and a Wrench there and BAM! A HOTROD!!!!

I'll take you up on that Biffster.

I might be able to put the $ I save for a timing system. Now to find 9 more others that want to come in with me.


----------



## AHR43

*Thinking out loud here*

Long term plans for my race car include utilizing a driver. There is synergy in having a two-person crew, and that is what wins championships. My focus is more on building and preparation. Driving is just something I have to do to compete.

I'm still working on how individual responsibilities would shake out, but the driver would, of couse, have to travel to national events in order to compete in the national series.

Again, just thinking out loud. Posting here because the driver would most likely have to come from the H-town metro area and be available for tuning, brain storming and strategy sessions.

Comments? Recommendations? Suggestions?


----------



## Gary

Bigmax said:


> THANKS BRO!!!! A wrench here and a Wrench there and BAM! A HOTROD!!!!
> 
> I'll take you up on that Biffster.
> 
> I might be able to put the $ I save for a timing system. Now to find 9 more others that want to come in with me.


Im about to head to http://www.hircr.com/ to run the M18. Ill be there from about 9-5 and Ill bring the stuff.


----------



## PD2

Bigmax said:


> I might be able to put the $ I save for a timing system. Now to find 9 more others that want to come in with me.


Are you doing what I think you are doing? You are talking about splitting the costs of the timing system for the drag racing, right? Give a bit more details of what you have come up with. If this is something we can all contribute and be a part of you know that we might be able to have the setup we need. Let us know!

PD2


----------



## Bigmax

*Something like that.*

PM me so the details can be worked out and not fill up this thread. Biff, can you set up a place to talk?


----------



## AHR43

*Time to form a club?*

We're getting close to neededing an established club. We've kicked around some club names, etc. Looks like we're ready to discuss moving to the next level-a significant purchase.

Agree with Lyn, we should get together somewhere and hammer out a group/club/organiation that will work for all of us. This will put H-town area on the RC drag racing scene.

I'm all for it. Biff et all?


----------



## Gary

Bigmax said:


> PM me so the details can be worked out and not fill up this thread. Biff, can you set up a place to talk?


Yall just want a new thread here?


----------



## Gary

AHR43 said:


> We're getting close to neededing an established club. We've kicked around some club names, etc. Looks like we're ready to discuss moving to the next level-a significant purchase.
> 
> Agree with Lyn, we should get together somewhere and hammer out a group/club/organiation that will work for all of us. This will put H-town area on the RC drag racing scene.
> 
> I'm all for it. Biff et all?


I agree! Were *very serious *about bringing Drag Racing to Houston and think we should trudge forward as fast as possible so as not to lose any momentum and interest. I met with Bigmax today but we didnt to talk as much as we should of, my fault. I needed practice for todays racing. But I would like to toss this out as a challenge. Sort of an agressive goal.

Permanent track by March! Fully set up and ready to be an IMDRA track!

BTW. You should see madf1mans MiniZ Funny car! LOL It looks much tricker now, but check this video!

twowheelaction.wmv


----------



## PD2

madf1man said:


> It was the IMRDA race in California. They said the next race was in San Antonio so I assume it was a fairly new show. I got it on TIVO. Monday morning showing. And not with that silly Chris C guy.


Hey they replayed the IMDRA Drag Race today around noon on the Outdoor Channel! Got it on DVR now. Can record it on a VHS tape - PM me and I can give you my address so that you can mail me a VHS for recording.

PD2


----------



## PD2

Gary said:


> Yall just want a new thread here?


I'll let Biggie make the call - up to him on what he wants to disclose publicly vs. privately.

PM you in just a minute Biggie....

PD2


----------



## PD2

Gary said:


> I agree! Were *very serious *about bringing Drag Racing to Houston and think we should trudge forward as fast as possible so as not to lose any momentum and interest. I met with Bigmax today but we didnt to talk as much as we should of, my fault. I needed practice for todays racing. But I would like to toss this out as a challenge. Sort of an agressive goal.
> 
> Permanent track by March! Fully set up and ready to be an IMDRA track!
> 
> BTW. You should see madf1mans MiniZ Funny car! LOL It looks much tricker now, but check this video!
> 
> twowheelaction.wmv


Here is something for Trey and the Mini Scale drag racing:

http://www.trackmateracing.com/shopdisplayproducts.asp?id=19&cat=%3Cimg+src%3D%22images%2Fimages%5Fheader%2Farrow%5Fred2%2Egif%22++border%3D%220%22%3EDrag+Racing

I think the 1/32 - 1/24 scale Pro system would be perfect for that - $770 for it all!

PD2


----------



## PD2

So I have a question for the drag experts - on the Bolink stuff, since they no longer make the Bolink drag kits, can you take a Bolink Legends kit and convert it to a ProStock or some other racer? If so, what all is involved? Just curious.

PD2


----------



## Gary

Any car can be used for bracket racing Paul. As of right now, thats all we have anyway! Cept maybe Chris and I. And we would be in Drag Spec. Im thinking a Legends car could be turned into a Drag Spec car. Ill look around.


----------



## Gary

http://www.bolink.com/

Their back in bussiness! 

I can see it now! A legends class! :spineyes:


----------



## AHR43

*Here are the IMDRA Pro Stock Requirements*



PD2 said:


> So I have a question for the drag experts - on the Bolink stuff, since they no longer make the Bolink drag kits, can you take a Bolink Legends kit and convert it to a ProStock or some other racer? If so, what all is involved? Just curious.
> 
> PD2


Go here for IMDRA class rules, RE: ProStock: http://www.imdra.com/classrules.html

I'm no drag expert, but I'd recommend holding off on a ProStock electric until the latest iteration of rules changes is boarded for the 2007 IMDRA Comp Season. There is a proposal in front of the members to combine many of the electric and nitro classes. I don't see ProStock listed in the mix. I asked about that but haven't gotten an answer yet.

Like Chris says, you can run bracket until you see how the rules shake out for 2007. Personally, I'm for keeping the ProStock electric class. IMDRA needs an 8cell class as a transition to any 10cell doorslammer or flopper class. There is a HUGE difference b/w preparing, driving and expenses incurred from a 6cell to a 10cell car.

Sorry to sent you to a link. I tried a cut-and-paste without success. Hope this helps.


----------



## Gary

Paul, for what the Legends car costs, you can get the Drag Spec car from GMS. With the bearings, upgrades and shipping, it was $164 to my door. I was impressed how good it handles. To be honest, I thought it would be a cheesy car, but nope! It Rips!!! I was actually skeered to let it rip wide open. lol

This is a great starter car, or for those who are budget racers.

http://www.grandmotorsports.com/otherdrag.asp


----------



## cjtamu

Ha ha ha. I got to do a little test run with my Spec car yesterday in the RC Hobby parking lot. Holy carp! These things are so light and quick. The lot is smooth, slick asphalt and I wasn't using any traction compound. At a little under 1/2 throttle I could nail it and break the tires loose. PD, I'm with Biff. Unless you hvae a screaming deal on a Legends car I'd go with the GMS Spec. If you get a Legends, just run it as is in Bracket.

Man, before we get a timing system we need a place to run.


----------



## Gary

LMAO! 

Faster than you thought huh bro? :slimer:


----------



## Bigmax

*OK, this with sinus pressure.*

I did email Bolink and they do have plans to bring the dragster rides back in 2007. So stay tuned.

I'm mixed on private or public forum. If we put it in a private then few will see our thoughts and can't share what may be some Great info. We have this thread and can use it while promoting/druling on what we have, seen, and ran. 
Drag rules are available online. Learn it. I will test later. 

What do you think about that? Bring it on!


----------



## AHR43

*Here's what I'm thinking in the open*

Hi all,
I support a crawl-walk-run approach. It took Slash, aka Kip and Moo, 10 years to build the program they have in SA. Biff may be a little optomistic in wanting a permanent location in operation by March-although to his credit he didn't say March of what year! 

Biff and you alls may already working up some tentaive agreements I am unaware of. And thats O.K., you all have lots of racing contacts here in H-town. However, my gut is beginning to tell me that if that is to happen (P trk by Mar), someone or some group is going to have to throw a lot of money at it.

My focus is winning a world championship in IMDRA and I'm not wavering from that committment. So, I have to marshall my RC funds in that direction. I'm up for poneying up may share of a starting system, but I don't want to get sucked into a black hole of suprise follow-on expenses.

I'll keep an open mind and see how the preparations shake out before I arrive at a go/no-go decision point. I want to see H-town with a RC drag strip, but I'm already in a program that works for me, so will hesitiate to commit a large stake of funds here.

Hope you understand my position.
AC Hauswald


----------



## Bigmax

*Oh Righty Then!!!*

OH Its a GO FOR SURE!!!! How fast and when is the Q.

More picks of the locals rides and pick a Sunday to Rip up some asphalt. I'l be there! Want some of that!


----------



## Bigmax

*Hey!*

What do you say Jeff?!!!:biggrin:


----------



## PD2

cjtamu said:


> Ha ha ha. I got to do a little test run with my Spec car yesterday in the RC Hobby parking lot. Holy carp! These things are so light and quick. The lot is smooth, slick asphalt and I wasn't using any traction compound. At a little under 1/2 throttle I could nail it and break the tires loose. PD, I'm with Biff. Unless you hvae a screaming deal on a Legends car I'd go with the GMS Spec. If you get a Legends, just run it as is in Bracket.
> 
> Man, before we get a timing system we need a place to run.


I was just looking to be a bit different is all. And that is IF I'd even pop for one right now. As is my time is limited hence why I dropped all racing for just bashing. I just saw some Bolink cars that looked like just stock (non-Pro) setups that were drag cars and it looked interesting - 6-8 cell setups, o-ring fronts, wheelie bars, etc. Any way, just was clickin.....nothing serious.

As for the tree and other gear, I suggest we start slow like everyone is saying. Although, when a great deal comes along, it should be given some serious consideration by all that are willing to commit to it. Just my thoughts.

PD2


----------



## Bigmax

*Cool!*

Let's let everyone get over the blowout from the Texans/Cowboys game and bring on the ideas/ pictures/ bragging about these toy hotrods! I'm in no matter what. Deal of the century like Paul said.


----------



## Gary

I would suggest that everyone, or anyone, put together whatever car you want to run and meet up in the parking lot on Saturday or Sunday!


----------



## AHR43

*I hope the rail is ready by this weekend*



Gary said:


> I would suggest that everyone, or anyone, put together whatever car you want to run and meet up in the parking lot on Saturday or Sunday!


All the Walbern parts I bought at the worlds to back fit the New Era rail are installed. The mods chopped the rotating weight by way more than 1/2. Fit and finish is great! But, there's always a glitch. Drive belt is too long w/ 1/2" deflection b/w drive and axle pulley. I'll send specs to Walbern today, but they were both at the RODS Finals in NC, so I don't expect any action on my order to CT until late in the week.

Meanwhile, fabrication of a shut-off switch mount and fitting the body is all that remains. IF the rail gets the belt it needs, it'll be ready for shake-down runs this weekend. If not, I'll bring it along for show and tell.

Anyone local to H-town make computer graphics for RC cars? There is a thread on ******** with some links, but want to stay local if there are any out there.


----------



## Gary

Bigmax said:


> I'm mixed on private or public forum. If we put it in a private then few will see our thoughts and can't share what may be some Great info. We have this thread and can use it while promoting/druling on what we have, seen, and ran.


Im for doing it in public and that once got me arrested! 

My bad! Sorry, couldnt resist!

Paul and AC has a point about taking baby steps. We _ARE _moving ahead pretty aggresivly, but then again, how long have we been working togther promoting the hobby? Think we realize how short of an attention span most guys have and if they dont see something happening, they lose interest rapidly and we could lose the momentum thats been built so far. Thats sort of why I challenged an aggresive goal and also feel we need to get us and and running really soon even its just parking lot bashing. But, at the same time, we need to keep making long term goals like getting a track built, getting the timing system and hosting the first "All Texas Championship Series". Were very lucky right now to have the best minds in RC Drag Racing going out of their way to help us getting started with AC, Griz and Slash!

Which brings me to another point. And this may be contraversial but hear me out yall!

When we first started talking about Drag Racing, I was leaning very hard for it to be a 2CRT thing. Im having second thoughts now. 2CRT doesnt have a Race Director, or anybody making decisions and thats fine for a loose knit group of RCers having fun. But its no way to run a serious organization with growth in mind. What Im suggesting is for Houston to be a sister group of SAMDRL and for AC to head it up! If he wants to. Something to think about yall!

Bigster, do you wanna start a new thread about buying the timing system? People get tired of me starting so many threads. And and most forums, most moderators never post!


----------



## Gary

AHR43 said:


> Hi all,
> I support a crawl-walk-run approach. It took Slash, aka Kip and Moo, 10 years to build the program they have in SA. Biff may be a little optomistic in wanting a permanent location in operation by March-although to his credit he didn't say March of what year!
> 
> Biff and you alls may already working up some tentaive agreements I am unaware of. And thats O.K., you all have lots of racing contacts here in H-town. However, my gut is beginning to tell me that if that is to happen (P trk by Mar), someone or some group is going to have to throw a lot of money at it.
> 
> AC Hauswald


Optomism and exuberance is very motivational! 

And no, theres no tentative agreement, or talk behind the scenes besides what you havent seen here. Trust me. You would of been included in those talks!


----------



## Gary

Bigmax said:


> OH Its a GO FOR SURE!!!! How fast and when is the Q.
> 
> More picks of the locals rides and pick a Sunday to Rip up some asphalt. I'l be there! Want some of that!


Sunday is fine with me! What time?

And yea! I want some of that!

Taint sKeEred! :spineyes:


----------



## Bigmax

*Sunday!!!*

I only watched the game this last Sunday because it had to do with 2 Texas teams. What a WASTE!

I'm good for 12-1, but if yall have other plans for the afternoon then 10:00 is as early as this olld body can rise after Saturday night. Before I make the new thread can some of us get together Sunday and bang heads for a bit to make sure we're all ( the few we are) on the same page.

There are options on a timing system that AC and I have talked about that is less expensive but will need to be expanded on.

I'm for AC to be the MAN! Now lets see if he would like to be the MAN. I know we will go above and beyond supporting you AC. Back you up, absorb everything you know about Drag racing and pump this OLD but New RC CRAZE!!!!

Nuff of my rambling.

GOOOOO AC!


----------



## Gary

10:00 am Sunday morning at GB park across from the airfield!

Bring it!


----------



## slash

*Full support...*

You guys, and the man, be it AC or whoever, will have my undivided attention and full assistance on all matters and concerns that may arise. I'd love to sit down and jaw-jack on this with y'all but my Sundays are spent updating webpages for the local gang. If y'all decide to head this way one day for some racing, maybe we can pull aside and talk business. We are starting our winter schedule on October 28th (next week). The track will open at noon and qualifying will start at 2:00. We'll get finished around 6 or so. There's time in the morning and time in the evening. Just let me know!

Your surrogate brother to the west!

Kip


----------



## Bigmax

*Thank you Kip.*

We're gung ho for sure. Sometimes due to our excitement we get ahead of ourselves. The players though have been in this long enough that we should know a few shortcuts. One can only wait so long that we will have to go PULL THE LEEEVER to keep our enthusiam in HIGH GEAR!!

AC, you have my full support. Please help. We won't hold you back with your goals to get your rail and future drags done.


----------



## AHR43

*I'll be there*



Gary said:


> 10:00 am Sunday morning at GB park across from the airfield!
> 
> Bring it!


I've got some Koford I'll bring along.

"When we first started talking about Drag Racing, I was leaning very hard for it to be a 2CRT thing. Im having second thoughts now. 2CRT doesnt have a Race Director, or anybody making decisions and thats fine for a loose knit group of RCers having fun. But its no way to run a serious organization with growth in mind. What Im suggesting is for Houston to be a sister group of SAMDRL and for AC to head it up! If he wants to. Something to think about yall!", Gary/Biff, post #103, this thread.

Sure, I'd be pleased to head up a local club or league for Houston Area Model Drag Racers. Thanks for suggesting me. With you alls help, I'll do what I can to grow it and make it successful. BigMax thinks its O.K., how about the rest of you? Slash in SA is offering his assistance too. This will be a lot of fun.

I'm anxious to see what we can send down the strip on Sunday. It will also be my first chance to meet some of you in person. See you then.!?


----------



## Gary

AHR43 said:


> I've got some Koford I'll bring along.
> 
> Sure, I'd be pleased to head up a local club or league for Houston Area Model Drag Racers. Thanks for suggesting me. With you alls help, I'll do what I can to grow it and make it successful. BigMax thinks its O.K., how about the rest of you? Slash in SA is offering his assistance too. This will be a lot of fun.
> 
> I'm anxious to see what we can send down the strip on Sunday. It will also be my first chance to meet some of you in person. See you then.!?


Excellent!


----------



## Bigmax

*Dang Weather!!!!*

Saw the Sunday weather and it showed a 70% chance of rain. We will have to keep a close lookout till then and make a decision to meet or not. I may have a rocket that I can run against yall. You know a buggy with some foam and a mod motor. It can be fast too.

Made contact with a cool guy today and may have a couple more gearheads interested in drag racing. PROMOTE DUDES!!!!

AC, YOU DA MAN!


----------



## griz

*Can't believe it*

I think this is the first time I've checked the 2cool site and the dragracing thread wasn't at the top  Oh well noone is perfect. I posted some more video from the World Finals today. One of these is of the Fast Guys the Extreme class. Bill runs a 1.61 then Melvin the eventual winner of the class comes back with a 1.60. I gotta tell you that is very fast for the conditions that day. Since I still can't figure out how to paste into this forum you'll have to go to rcfiles or imdra.com for the links. Also you can always go to www.putfile.com/griz11 to see any of my videos. The titles of the new ones are World Finals B-Side Bracket 1st round and Imdra world finals extreme round 1. I still have a bunch to edit. Funny car pro mod the electric top fuel cars and nitro top fuel.

Griz


----------



## Bigmax

*HEY Griz,*

I'm doing the best I can to keep it up on top.

Thanks for checking!

Now to go find the rollout calculator.

HEY YOU GUYS!!!! GET BACK IN HERE!!!!


----------



## Bigmax

*Found it!*

http://www.radiocontrolzone.com/cars/calculator.asp

Don't know how to work it though.


----------



## AHR43

*I sent an Email to HiTec*



AHR43 said:


> Yea, I need the extra time too. Having a devil of a time fitting the Kimbrough servo saver to the HiTec HS-81MG micro-servo. I need a long M3 cross-slot screw with a really tiny head. Looks like a trip to Randy's Hobbies tomorrow - nothing like that in my inventory.


Turns out the screw is a 2.3mm x 0.25pitch Non-ISO, "old Metric Fine". Good luck find a longer one of those around.

Griz: I tried using the screw that came with the servo, but it wouldn't pull the servo saver down firmly on the servo shaft. Not enough thread engagement. I'm using a Kimbrough #131 (red) Servo-Saver for HiTec 24 Spline Drive. Is that the one you're using? I wonder why mine wouldn't pull down like yours?

The screw that Kimbrough provided seemed too large in diam for the hole in the servo shaft-plus I don't like it when a product manufacturer "guesses" at what works, so I scrounged my pit box and found a smaller diam one to augered in. (Uggh) And you know that Mickey Mouse fix will stick in my mind every time I stage for a run-wondering if this is the time it will let go. One of those things in my mechanic's mind that I have to put out of my driver's mind.

Anyway, the rail is complete now-except for a drive belt that fits. Paul from Walbern is sending me an assortment to choose from. Is he the RC drag racer's friend, or what!?! The body rides higher than I want because of the Novak Super Duty XR ESC, but it will do for now. I need to pull trigger on this rail to find out what I need to do to get it to 2sec. I am planning to fabricate a new lower chassis plate out of G10 phenolic to stretch the wheelbase out from 24" to 26". That way I can fit the ESC to the lower plate and drop the body lower on the chassis. New cars are always fun! :wink:

2CR has a Test & Tune scheduled for Sunday. No time or speed, but I can verify the rail will go straight and fine tune the EPA on the steering. Brake check, etc.

Cheers,


----------



## Bigmax

*OK folks!*

I'm coming out of the closet.

I am the proud owner of 2 YES! 2 hotrods! They are both Bolink and came isn good shape. Not complete but nothing I can't work out. An Electric ProMod with 2 bodies. If I can get a radio sysem in it, I will be running it Sunday to see what it wi do... Run what you brung. 10 dble and 6 cells should get it down the road. Have plans to convert it to 1/10 scale tires and solid axel. It is a converted pan car. Clean job though.

Tother is a Nitro Funycar. no body but right tires and wheels. It came with a worn ot 12CVR that I am going to have squeezed and it will go. 2 junk servos. Need a brake setup that I think I have figured out now. Buy body install electronics and it will be ready to HAWL ARSE!

You want pics. UNT UH! Not Yet,

I'm Biting at the bit to run these thangs!


----------



## AHR43

*O.K. Closetman, way to go!*

Bring it BigMax! It's a good thing we won't have sideboards...


----------



## Bigmax

*yes sir rey bob!*

Can you add a jump in there somewhere? Withdrawals.


----------



## AHR43

Bigmax said:


> Can you add a jump in there somewhere? Withdrawals.


Sure, on the centerline reflectors-when we get 'em. You saw the carnage that causes! LOL.


----------



## Gary

Glad you guys are allmost ready to Pull the Leeever!  The last time I was running, it wasnt one run before I was thinking, man I wish some other guys were here. This is something that needs to be shared. 

Providing its not raining, Ill be there early with my ole sheetrocker eye looking for the best section of the lot. Ill measure it out etc. But, do one of yall have a leaf blower or something to blow the marbles off the lanes? I could bring a push broom from work just in case.


----------



## Bigmax

*Got One!*

I will need power though. If there is some I'll bring my extention cord.


----------



## Gary

Man I screwed up! I tore down my 3000 mAh sport stick pack and built it side by side and now I have the end cells hanging over the edge of the chassis. That wont work for long.

Back to work! :headknock


----------



## AHR43

*Let's get it on!*



Gary said:


> Glad you guys are allmost ready to Pull the Leeever!  The last time I was running, it wasnt one run before I was thinking, man I wish some other guys were here. This is something that needs to be shared.
> 
> Providing its not raining, Ill be there early with my ole sheetrocker eye looking for the best section of the lot. Ill measure it out etc. But, do one of yall have a leaf blower or something to blow the marbles off the lanes? I could bring a push broom from work just in case.


Yea, I have a .21 nitro powered leaf blower. Seriously, I'll bring my gas powered leaf blower. Not need for manual labor on Sunday. You don't want it too sano though. A little dust pick-up on the foams during test & tune tells you just how much of your rear tires are making or not making contact with the surface...

I've got some mini-cones I'll bring. They're kinda handy for determining staging, mid and track end points. And, I'll bring duct tape. It's good to tape over those REALLY WIDE concrete joints. That makes for a smooth crossing-drag car rigid suspensions don't like those wide joints.


----------



## Gary

Wont need the duct tape!


----------



## AHR43

Gary said:


> Man I screwed up! I tore down my 3000 mAh sport stick pack and built it side by side and now I have the end cells hanging over the edge of the chassis. That wont work for long.
> 
> Back to work! :headknock


Yea, buddy. A side-by-side 6x didn't work on the CF pan of my bracket truck either. I did try a 4x2-4cells on the bottom, 2up top cradled in the valley of the outer lower cells. Not my favorite configuration-but it took care of the overhang until I went to the smaller 2200s. That's when I went back to stick pack configuration-complete with end caps, shotgun tube and shrink wrap! Overhang? No problemo-there was sufficient rigidity to eliminate that problem. Downside is extra weight and battery temps. I chose to live with it. Have fun battery guy.


----------



## Bigmax

*Hmmmm?*

The parking stripes could help in judging the length we need.

BTW, Does anyone have an Old Futaba fm that I can borrow/buy cheap. I converted my m8 to spectum an can't remove my module to go back to crytals. I do have some nice Airtronic receivers I would be willing to sell/trade. I just haven't replaced them all with spectrum receivers yet.


----------



## Gary

AHR43 said:


> Yea, buddy. A side-by-side 6x didn't work on the CF pan of my bracket truck either. I did try a 4x2-4cells on the bottom, 2up top cradled in the valley of the outer lower cells. Not my favorite configuration-but it took care of the overhang until I went to the smaller 2200s. That's when I went back to stick pack configuration-complete with end caps, shotgun tube and shrink wrap! Overhang? No problemo-there was sufficient rigidity to eliminate that problem. Downside is extra weight and battery temps. I chose to live with it. Have fun battery guy.


I can fit 3x3 in without a problem and I actually like that configuration better. Ill bring the camera home from work tomarrow and show why! Its gonna take velcro tho!


----------



## Gary

Bigmax said:


> The parking stripes could help in judging the length we need.
> 
> BTW, Does anyone have an Old Futaba fm that I can borrow/buy cheap. I converted my m8 to spectum an can't remove my module to go back to crytals. I do have some nice Airtronic receivers I would be willing to sell/trade. I just haven't replaced them all with spectrum receivers yet.


I got a 3PS with receiver bro!

Remember them? After the CS2P and before the M8.


----------



## Bigmax

*Let's TALK!!!!*

$





Gary said:


> I got a 3PS with receiver bro!
> 
> Remember them? After the CS2P and before the M8.


----------



## Gary

Bigmax said:


> $


Dont matta to me! Its a "Throw Down" loaner or whatever since I got the M11. I assume youll want to keep it since you hardwired your Spectrum, so, I dunno! Whatever!

Do you have some old RC10T tranny bearings laying around? I could use those and we could trade. Want me to bring the Radidio to work tomarrow? You got chrystals?

EDIT: And a 16 and 17 tooth pinion? LOL


----------



## Bigmax

*Loan or trade is cool.*

I have an sortment of bearings. Do you have size info? Tomolly is great. That way I can mount and redo batteries to fit and check operation before Sunday. uh, thankyoverymuch!


----------



## Gary

Bigmax said:


> I have an sortment of bearings. Do you have size info? Tomolly is great. That way I can mount and redo batteries to fit and check operation before Sunday. uh, thankyoverymuch!


Ill bring the radio tomarrow, give me a call!


----------



## AHR43

Gary said:


> I can fit 3x3 in without a problem and I actually like that configuration better. Ill bring the camera home from work tomarrow and show why! Its gonna take velcro tho!


Yea, 3x3 is good. With a sufficiently long jumper, that provides the options of over-and-under, or moving them independent of each other to put weight where you want it. Plus, no overhang. And, mass is down so velcro should hold them in place without a need for tape. A dream come true...

I have two 6x1700s stick packs I have stacked one on top of the other and secured with velcro for crawling-they stay put. They don't have to endure the acceleration moment that a drag car does, but the mass moment is there. Velcro holds them A.O.K.

And, yes, picutres. I need to find a way. The only digital capability I have is an old Intel PC camera with a 6' cable. No clarity, even when I get an image. But, you'll have it done by Sunday, so I can eyeball it then.


----------



## Bigmax

*I'm thinking I*

can accomidate some cells.


----------



## Gary

AHR43 said:


> Yea, 3x3 is good. With a sufficiently long jumper, that provides the options of over-and-under, or moving them independent of each other to put weight where you want it. Plus, no overhang. And, mass is down so velcro should hold them in place without a need for tape. A dream come true...
> 
> I have two 6x1700s stick packs I have stacked one on top of the other and secured with velcro for crawling-they stay put. They don't have to endure the acceleration moment that a drag car does, but the mass moment is there. Velcro holds them A.O.K.
> 
> And, yes, picutres. I need to find a way. The only digital capability I have is an old Intel PC camera with a 6' cable. No clarity, even when I get an image. But, you'll have it done by Sunday, so I can eyeball it then.


I did have a problem with the car wanting to go left when the rear end broke loose, but launched straight with traction. Is that a weight distrubution problem? I had it fairly close left and right but had a feeling it was more of a "Torque" thing.

Ill bring the camera this weekend fer sure. Aint no way I cannot Document the beginning of HMDRL and the very first meeting!


----------



## Bigmax

*i may be wrong but.*

On a non prepared surface and no tire compound on your tires. I would think that what you explained could and would happen.


----------



## AHR43

Gary said:


> I did have a problem with the car wanting to go left when the rear end broke loose, but launched straight with traction. Is that a weight distrubution problem? I had it fairly close left and right but had a feeling it was more of a "Torque" thing.
> 
> Ill bring the camera this weekend fer sure. Aint no way I cannot Document the beginning of HMDRL and the very first meeting!


Not sure. If it 'spins' left, e.g., ccw, then possibly its "torque steer". If it 'drives' left then it may be something else again. Could be rear weight L-R. Have you checked the rear tires for toe? I know its direct drive solid axle, but are the rear foams tracking straight-or right foam toed in more than the left? Foam rear tire diameter the same?

Start with about 40% FR/60% RR weight balance. That should stick the rear without F-R weight transfer putting the car into a wheelie.

O.K. on the video chronicle. I'll take notes for the Vol I, No. I HAMDRL Email newsletter. Its in draft format now.


----------



## Gary

Bigmax said:


> On a non prepared surface and no tire compound on your tires. I would think that what you explained could and would happen.


It was a dust bucket for sure! I made some other changes to my car just for this track. One thing that happened was that I had the front of the body too low and the front tire O rings wore out the paint on the body. I raised the front up a little and found some heavier front springs that Chris should be interested in. Got extras! 

I got rid of that crazy idea of running springs insted of fuel tubing for the dampning rod and did some shimming and other kinds of clean ups thats makes for a good running car.

Hopefully, within a few weeks, Ill be ready to head out to SAMDRL to get "Schooled" LOL


----------



## Gary

AHR43 said:


> Not sure. If it 'spins' left, e.g., ccw, then possibly its "torque steer". If it 'drives' left then it may be something else again. Could be rear weight L-R. Have you checked the rear tires for toe? I know its direct drive solid axle, but are the rear foams tracking straight-or right foam toed in more than the left? Foam rear tire diameter the same?
> 
> Start with about 40% FR/60% RR weight balance. That should stick the rear without F-R weight transfer putting the car into a wheelie.
> 
> O.K. on the video chronicle. I'll take notes for the Vol I, No. I HAMDRL Email newsletter. Its in draft format now.


I was thinking its torque steer, but it sure could be rear tire diamater! I hadnt thought of that. What I can do is swap tires left and right and see the difference. I dont have a tire truer but I have access to a regular horizontal lathe.


----------



## insaneracin2003

Biggie,i emailed you that pic of the rear brake of the dragster,i hope it is ok,i only had my camera phone.i will get better pics for ya later. any way,how has everyone been? ishould have my nitro dragster ready to tak a spin next weekend,this weekend is too tight for me with work and all.but anyway,ill see you guys soon on the strip!!!


----------



## Bigmax

*Got it.*

Came across too small. Don't know enough about expanding pic to do it. I'll wait for a better camera pic. Thanks.

Not to busy to do your Saturday night racing I hope?



insaneracin2003 said:


> Biggie,i emailed you that pic of the rear brake of the dragster,i hope it is ok,i only had my camera phone.i will get better pics for ya later. any way,how has everyone been? ishould have my nitro dragster ready to tak a spin next weekend,this weekend is too tight for me with work and all.but anyway,ill see you guys soon on the strip!!!


----------



## insaneracin2003

Bigmax said:


> Came across too small. Don't know enough about expanding pic to do it. I'll wait for a better camera pic. Thanks.
> 
> Not to busy to do your Saturday night racing I hope?


ohhh noooo,i will be at the track sat nite,that is the only time i have to enjoy my racing.hang with some buds.


----------



## slash

*Mornin' all....*

I sure wish I could head to H-Town on Sunday and be apart of what will surely become history in a very short while. Take lots of pictures and post them so that I can at least feel like I was there. Here's a suggestion: race a little, yack a little, repeat numerous times. At the end of racing, gather around a discuss things more in depth. While you're running your cars, you may have visions or ideas pop up. Write things down and agree on what is written. Not everybody hears the same thing. This way, when the first day is done, everybody is on the same page and you're off on the right foot! Have fun and I'll be anxiously awaiting the results of the first gathering! Go H-Town!

Kip


----------



## AHR43

slash said:


> I sure wish I could head to H-Town on Sunday and be apart of what will surely become history in a very short while. Take lots of pictures and post them so that I can at least feel like I was there. Here's a suggestion: race a little, yack a little, repeat numerous times. At the end of racing, gather around a discuss things more in depth. While you're running your cars, you may have visions or ideas pop up. Write things down and agree on what is written. Not everybody hears the same thing. This way, when the first day is done, everybody is on the same page and you're off on the right foot! Have fun and I'll be anxiously awaiting the results of the first gathering! Go H-Town!
> 
> Kip


Thanks, Slash. You, as SAMDRL, are on distro as CC for the first issue of the Email newsletter when it goes out. Looking now like it will go out final week of each month to capture all the months activities. It will also include upcoming events, racer bios, tech and safety tips. All in a two page document for a quick read. I'll take a draft to the Sunday T&T to get the rest of the guys opinion on content and format.


----------



## Bigmax

*Hey Now!*

AC has the right Idea! I wil have my digital too.

You know I'm on this more than anyone. Not good when I shoud be out selling houses or at least showing that will turn into a sale. Sell more houses so I can buy more toys.

Oh and take care of my wifes needs too!


----------



## cjtamu

Wow, y'all been busy. Might make Sunday, we'll see. Projects rolling in on a daily basis at work, everybody needs answers yesterday, so I haven't had time to work on my own personal projects.


----------



## AHR43

*Good to see you posting again!*



cjtamu said:


> Wow, y'all been busy. Might make Sunday, we'll see. Projects rolling in on a daily basis at work, everybody needs answers yesterday, so I haven't had time to work on my own personal projects.


Grap the GMS Spec'er and your pit bag and work on it at the track. Sometimes thats the only way to get it done. hwell:


----------



## Bigmax

*Yeah!*

Bring it. I may need some parts.


----------



## Gary

cjtamu said:


> Wow, y'all been busy. Might make Sunday, we'll see. Projects rolling in on a daily basis at work, everybody needs answers yesterday, so I haven't had time to work on my own personal projects.


I dont *THINK SO *bro! You gotta be there, or we'll call Lajuan and blame her! That will blindside her and she will get PO'ed at you and you wont even know what hit ya bro! Couchbound!

:slimer:

j/k 

This is history in the making! The very first outing of HMDRL and Drag Racing in Houston!


----------



## Gary

Edit: I was in the middle of a lengthy post when the phone rang. Family business. When Daddy's little girl calls, Im all ears, toes, brains etc. RC ranks way down the list when it comes to our kids. Or in my case, married adult! 

I hope we can have a good turn out Sunday. Wish PD2 could be there, as well as that insane Paul I havent met yet, and the reason this all started, pilot281!


----------



## Bigmax

*Totally Correct Biff Er Gary!*

Hopefully others are reading and will show up too to see what this is all about. One running by itself is Fast! 2 racing each other says MAN! THAT WAS AWESOME!!!! I know what I'm saying. That was the only thing I could think of when I went to the Worlds and watched.

LET's GET IT ON!!!!


----------



## PD2

Gary said:


> Edit: I was in the middle of a lengthy post when the phone rang. Family business. When Daddy's little girl calls, Im all ears, toes, brains etc. RC ranks way down the list when it comes to our kids. Or in my case, married adult!
> 
> I hope we can have a good turn out Sunday. Wish PD2 could be there, as well as that insane Paul I havent met yet, and the reason this all started, pilot281!


Sunday's are usually a no-go for me bro. With my Youth Group and other church activities it just makes it hard to do anything. But don't worry bro - I'll be there in spirit for sure! I hope its a GREAT turn out! Make sure to snap lots of pics!

Have fun ya'll!
PD2


----------



## insaneracin2003

ok,i must be losing my mind,but since our meet and greet is this sunday.....where?...lol......i think i HAVE lost my mind....sheesh


----------



## griz

*Hmmm Sunday*

The Austin oval is closed Sunday. Hmmm If I leave from Waco after the oval race I could get there in time to catch some z's and get out there to check out the scene. What is the address so I can see where it is in relation to my brothers house? I have half a box of Koford  Might make it stick. I've been trying to race both days on a weekend for months now. Can't seem to get it put together except for the Worlds that is. I've done crazier things. Might have to check it out. We'll see what time Waco ends up this weekend. Looks like a big crowd if everyone that posted actually makes it to the track. For those of you that haven't seen some of the fast cars run take a look at this video. http://media.putfile.com/The-Rest-of-Round-1 This is video I'm still working on so please don't post it anywhere else. I still need to split the classes. But I'm not going to have time to work on it for a few days and it will get you guys up for some racing Sunday I think. Electric funny cars nitro top fuel T/A and pro mods.

Griz


----------



## Bigmax

*Biff's /ary's Directions*

Coming from where you live, take I10 west and exit on Highway 6. Turn left, south and follow that untill you hit Westheimer then turn right, north. Westheimer angles to the left but to go Into George Bush Park you take a right at the light at the Shell station. You cant miss going over the levee. I guess its a couple of miles but when you get close youll hear the guns at the gun range on the right and close the that is the RC Plane field called Scobie field. Its right accross the road.

K?


----------



## justinspeed79

Man, I wanna be there SO bad! I might have to setup the GT in drag spec mode! LOL. We'll see what happens, and what time we get outta K&M Sat night.

HMMM.... I wonder if I can fit two engines on a GT? :work:


----------



## PD2

griz said:


> The Austin oval is closed Sunday. Hmmm If I leave from Waco after the oval race I could get there in time to catch some z's and get out there to check out the scene. What is the address so I can see where it is in relation to my brothers house? I have half a box of Koford  Might make it stick. I've been trying to race both days on a weekend for months now. Can't seem to get it put together except for the Worlds that is. I've done crazier things. Might have to check it out. We'll see what time Waco ends up this weekend. Looks like a big crowd if everyone that posted actually makes it to the track. For those of you that haven't seen some of the fast cars run take a look at this video. http://media.putfile.com/The-Rest-of-Round-1 This is video I'm still working on so please don't post it anywhere else. I still need to split the classes. But I'm not going to have time to work on it for a few days and it will get you guys up for some racing Sunday I think. Electric funny cars nitro top fuel T/A and pro mods.
> 
> Griz


Awesome video Griz! Was there one race that they had electric running with nitro? Was toward the end. Just wondering what was up with that.

Thanks for sharing!
PD2


----------



## Pilot281

Gary said:


> I hope we can have a good turn out Sunday. Wish PD2 could be there, as well as that insane Paul I havent met yet, and the reason this all started, pilot281!


Thanks Biff.....unfortunately, I have National Guard duty this weekend and won't be able to make it Sunday (I'll be getting paid to watch the air show







). However, I can't wait to meet you guys and will be at the first meeting I can.


----------



## slash

*A little clarification, pleeeeease!*

Hey Bigmax. Is the parking lot the one for the baseball fields or the next one down the road (I think for soccer?). I'm trying to adjust my schedule to see if I can come by and hang out. Perhaps make a pass or two:tongue: ! I guess it mainly depends on the turnout we have and what time we get finished. The webpage update can wait a day or two. Oh, what was the start time?


----------



## Gary

Its the one at the Little league field.


----------



## cjtamu

Gary said:


> I dont *THINK SO *bro! You gotta be there, or we'll call Lajuan and blame her! That will blindside her and she will get PO'ed at you and you wont even know what hit ya bro! Couchbound!
> 
> :slimer:
> 
> j/k
> 
> This is history in the making! The very first outing of HMDRL and Drag Racing in Houston!


LOL. Not family related, work related. This is how I afford these things. If I come I'll almost certainly be dragging my laptop and that kind of takes all the fun out of it.


----------



## Bigmax

*Dudes!*

Time is 10:00 A.M. , Show n Tell, Help your buddy with setup, Wrench to get it on the strip, Pictures, Meet and Greet, Discuss strategy or Bang Our Heads to share ideas, Plan next LEEEEEVER PULLIN!!!!

You don't have to have a hotrod yet, I'll let you run my little hot rod. Totally different from what is online. Converted 1/12 pan car with Pro Mod body. Running it till I get the 1/10th scale tires, wheels and fit on it. Still ripping up the pavement with a 10 dbl that was in my motor cases and looks to not EVER been run.

What am I talking about?

*RUN WHAT YA BRUNG!!!*


----------



## AHR43

*Wendell's pumped about joining the club*

I just got off the phone with Wendell. He's from H-town and runs a Top Fuel Nitro car. He does the travel thing to SA and did compete at the worlds.

Anyway, he says he's in. He's on the road in far NW U.S. now, so can't make this weekend. We'll talk more when he gets back to H-town.


----------



## slash

*Cool deal !!!!!*

Alrighty then! Looks like I'll be bringing the first female Top Fuel pilot in the world, to run in the 1.8's, with me. She's very excited about the H-town gang, too. A chick that loves drag racing. Can't beat that! She's making our plans to check out the Las Vegas race in April already, in addition to the Baytown event! Gotta love that! Looking forward to meeting everybody and seeing Bigmax again! You too, AC!

Kip


----------



## Bigmax

*Cool!*

Didn't meet Wendall but heard his name called to the line while druling on peoples hotrods in the pits that Saturday.

It is amazing the folks I run into on any given day that has an interest. Drag racing is probably if not the oldest form of racing the Oldest. Seems like everyone relates to it.

Speaking from a Offroad Maniac hat, Who hasn't won a race because all they had was a Rocket down the straight a way? We KNOW HOW TO DO THAT!!!!


----------



## Bigmax

*Man!*

If Slash can drive from San Antonio for just a small Sunday Morning get together. Everyone here should make an effort to be there at 10:00 A.M. to show support. Let's make sure to check this site regularly. I'm PUMPED TOO!

I'l bet yall couldn't tell. OFR MANIAC


----------



## slash

*Dynamite is small, too.......initially! Then....BANG!!!!!*

Heck, even if we weren't going to play with our toys, I'd still be making the effort to help get H-Town going! "Moochelle" told me this morning that we have to be there! How cool is that?! Can't wait! We'll see you guys on Sunday *around* 10ish! Hoping to leave SA by 7:00. Keep an open eye out for me. I'll be the one bouncing off the curbs!

Kipster


----------



## griz

*Electric vs Nitro*

Some classes run as combined classes so you have electric and nitro in the same races. Usually when there are not enough for the classes to run separately. That race was probably a Combined Funny Car class if I remember correctly.

Griz


----------



## Bigmax

*Our 1st time out*

Will be just that. Electric against nitro.


----------



## Ronborsk

Go AC go!

http://www.sadragracing.com/index_files/Photos/Weekly/9_2_06%20Photos/14.htm

http://www.sadragracing.com/index_files/Photos/Weekly/6_3_06%20Photos/9.htm
http://www.sadragracing.com/index_files/Photos/Weekly/6_3_06%20Photos/28.htm
http://www.sadragracing.com/index_files/Photos/Weekly/5_20_06%20Photos/3.htm
http://www.sadragracing.com/index_files/Photos/Weekly/5_20_06%20Photos/4.htm
http://www.sadragracing.com/index_files/Photos/Weekly/5_20_06%20Photos/11.htm
http://www.sadragracing.com/index_files/Photos/Weekly/5_20_06%20Photos/18.htm
http://www.sadragracing.com/index_files/Photos/Weekly/5_20_06%20Photos/22.htm

And this must be Griz. Nice to put a face to ya!!

http://www.sadragracing.com/index_files/Photos/Weekly/7_1_06%20Photos/16.htm


----------



## Gary

All day at work I have been peeking in when the boss wasnt looking to see whats going on. I couldnt wait to get home just to holla

*WOO-HOO! :texasflag *

Im freeking out! This is just so cool!

Griz, Kip and Moo, thank you all very much. Im sure theres alot of locals sitting on the fence about Drag Racing, taking a "Wait and See" attitude. With yall showing up it legitimizes that were for real and we will have RC Car Drag racing in Houston!

:fireworks

I am SO fired up, I cant find the words I wanna say. And that might be a _good _thing! lol

I better get the _"Silver Bullett" _ready!


----------



## Gary

justinspeed79 said:


> Man, I wanna be there SO bad! I might have to setup the GT in drag spec mode! LOL. We'll see what happens, and what time we get outta K&M Sat night.
> 
> HMMM.... I wonder if I can fit two engines on a GT? :work:


You can run my car bro! And bring the GT! I got some Rally Hawg tires that came with my RC10T that should fit! Even got chrome rims!


----------



## Gary

PD2 said:


> Sunday's are usually a no-go for me bro. With my Youth Group and other church activities it just makes it hard to do anything. But don't worry bro - I'll be there in spirit for sure! I hope its a GREAT turn out! Make sure to snap lots of pics!
> 
> Have fun ya'll!
> PD2


I got yer back bro!


----------



## Gary

Pilot281 said:


> Thanks Biff.....unfortunately, I have National Guard duty this weekend and won't be able to make it Sunday (I'll be getting paid to watch the air show
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ). However, I can't wait to meet you guys and will be at the first meeting I can.


Nothing unfortunate about serving our great country bro! And we thank you for what you do!

Sunday will be dedicated to you!

:flag:


----------



## Ronborsk

I wonder if I could modify an old pan car with a drag front axle/rims. What do ya think? I have an unknown brand 1/10th scal pan car that may work. It is a dog but I perhaps could fixer up cheap. Lock the diff and letter rip. Would that be legal? I think I'll dig it out tonight. I also have an 8 turn motor I can drop in it!


----------



## AHR43

*Bracket Class Runner*



Ronborsk said:


> I wonder if I could modify an old pan car with a drag front axle/rims. What do ya think? I have an unknown brand 1/10th scal pan car that may work. It is a dog but I perhaps could fixer up cheap. Lock the diff and letter rip. Would that be legal? I think I'll dig it out tonight. I also have an 8 turn motor I can drop in it!


Bracket Class for sure, Ron. Bring it and we'll help you get it set up to run. Shucks, I ran a conversion car for 20 months in Bracket.

I've got some DuraTrax tire softener that should help the rubber tires if you all want to try it. I've never used it. It just rides around in my pit box 'cause I can't bring myself to throw it away.


----------



## Ronborsk

Not sure about Sunday. I'll have to walk softly around the Warden this weekend. Count me out but I may find a way to go without causing a ruckus at the house.


----------



## Gary

Ronborsk said:


> I wonder if I could modify an old pan car with a drag front axle/rims. What do ya think? I have an unknown brand 1/10th scal pan car that may work. It is a dog but I perhaps could fixer up cheap. Lock the diff and letter rip. Would that be legal? I think I'll dig it out tonight. I also have an 8 turn motor I can drop in it!


In my best "snippity" voice,

NO!

We have certain standards and frown upon the unkempt!

Take this guy for example. No battery packs like this will be allowed and we expect a "CLEAN" pit! :rotfl:


----------



## Gary

Ronborsk said:


> I wonder if I could modify an old pan car with a drag front axle/rims. What do ya think? I have an unknown brand 1/10th scal pan car that may work. It is a dog but I perhaps could fixer up cheap. Lock the diff and letter rip. Would that be legal? I think I'll dig it out tonight. I also have an 8 turn motor I can drop in it!


I got some parts laying around and I can do some modifications if need be. I need to see what you got so I can do thinking. I have some 1/4" bar stock for the rear axle I can cut to length, extra set of hubs, I can allways hack a motor mount out on the Bridgeport, got some extra rear bearings, the hard part without spending money would be the front end. I havent found things that would work for stuff like kingpins and steering knuckles laying around at my job.

Not yet anyway!


----------



## insaneracin2003

i thing i might set up my old graphite rc10 to run some bracket racing.....hahahaha....ideas are rolling through the cob-webs in da head


----------



## Gary

insaneracin2003 said:



> i thing i might set up my old graphite rc10 to run some bracket racing.....hahahaha....ideas are rolling through the cob-webs in da head


Run the smallest shock pistons you can use, the thickest oil you got, use as many shock limiters inside and outside as you can, the shortest A Arms you got, the stiffest springs you can find, the softest worn out square fuzzy tires with firm foams, take out some dual rate in your steering, and pull the LEEVER!


----------



## AHR43

*or...*



Gary said:


> Run the smallest shock pistons you can use, the thickest oil you got, use as many shock limiters inside and outside as you can, the shortest A Arms you got, the stiffest springs you can find, the softest worn out square fuzzy tires with firm foams, take out some dual rate in your steering, and pull the LEEVER!


Hey Biff,

All good tips for setting up a suspension system for drag racing. Here's another option: replace the rear shocks with a set of struts made from Lunsford Ti turnbuckles and rod ends. The latest issue of RCCA has a diff article. They suggest using Tamiya Anti-Wear (AW Grease) Grease in a gear diff to get a locker effect. Don't know if your diff is gear or ball. If its gear, its worth doing to get a straight launch off the line.

I tried Ti turnbuckle struts in the front too, but went back to shocks. The bracket truck handled better in the speed trap. Set 'em up just the opposite of what Biff states above, except for the internal limiters. 1/8" to 1/4" preload (e.g., ground clearance) is all you will need up front. You'll need internal limiters to get there-I think. On the front you want the quick lift to transfer weight to the rear.

Paul- They don't call you Insane Racer for nothing do they? I had a similar thought-about fitting like maybe a set of Kyosho rubber slicks I have up in the attic to the vintage buggy-just to see what it would do in the quarter. Why not, bracket is run-what-ya-brung.


----------



## Ronborsk

My bachelor pad, computer room getaway that is.. is a mess. Here is the car with a damaged front end. I will try and piece it together and make a frankenstein. The other pics are of my computer room and the junk laying around. Oh, and my daughter.


----------



## griz

Ron here is a better pic of me.

www.sadragracing.com/index_files/Photos/Weekly/3_11_06%20Photos/10.gif

Wouldn't want anyone to confuse me with Jeff. Here is the best one I think. Taken with my current ride.

http://www.sadragracing.com/index_files/Photos/Weekly/9_9_06%20Photos/4.jpg

Griz


----------



## Ronborsk

Sharp lookin vehicles. No star pictures of me and I don't dare break my camera!


----------



## Bigmax

*Guys! Guys!!!*

I Leave for a few hours and just look what happened!?!!!! Biff got in!

I'm going out in the garage in my own little space and try to get my ProMod to spin. Last night the electronic just didn't want to cooperate. Trans batteries were'nt charged. One speed control didn't act right. A turn here and turn there and I should have it tonight.

Bring anything and do some hotrodding with it for a change. A new experience is in the horizon called DRAG RACING!!!!!!


----------



## griz

*Slash gets everyone*

Slash is pretty good about getting everyone into the SAMDRL pictures on the web. He's stealth so you don't know when he is taking the pic. BigMaxx took the best picture of my pits at the Worlds I thought. I like to have my cars looking sharp. Not only the body either. I mirror polish everything by hand on the chassis. The rail even had polished gear teeth on it. Don't laugh it makes them faster but is the biggest pain to do. The painter of those cars will be here in Texas in a couple of weeks. He will do a paint clinic or two at the dragraces I expect after he gets settled in. He likes to do that kind of stuff. Several people at Rat Raceway turned out to be excellent painters after he showed them the ropes. After I built the pro mod the rail just wasn't that interesting any more. The pro mod is my kind of dragster. I've always liked '40's willys dragsters. They aren't shelf queens either. If they get broken up too bad. Drag bodies last forever if you mount them with velcro instead of posts. Just get a thin piece of aluminum or I like to use 1/32 carbon fiber. Put that across the posts and velcro the top. If your car gets up into the air the body will blow off and flutter to the ground instead of taking the force of the hit. I broke the rail in half several times but the velcro always saved the body. Notice the trophy. It was in pieces but still took home hardware.

http://www.***********/gallery/data/500/1429carnage1.jpg

I broke or bent almost everything on this chassis with a wild wreck in SA. But the body was fine. I put a little sho-goo in the nose for reinforcement and watch for places where they try to crack and do the same with those places. There is a lot more vibration with these cars so you have to watch for vibration induced problems. The top fuel cars will actually shake the servos to death  The little diodes crack and its all over. Thats why you seldom see anyone bolt down the steering servo. I always mount those on velcro with a plastic tie around them through two holes in the chassis plate. On a rail you mount them with velcro and them just put a dab on the ears to secure them to the channel. The velcro works great its the dragracers best friend. I built this bench to break in my motors. It has rpm and temp sensors usb controlled throttle servo. Perfect break-in.

http://www.***********/gallery/data/500/1429breakin.jpg

The result of all this is illustrated in the next picture. A killer wheels up launch with nice big stripes all the way to the traps.










In case you haven't guessed we drag racers are way into this stuff. A different planet some say 

Griz


----------



## Gary

Ron, that pan car could easily be converted to drag racing. Thats all these things are anyway. Heres what you can do for the diff. I have an extra set of hubs you can have, or for now, take out your diff balls and replace them with sandpaper. Youll see what I mean when you get in there.


----------



## justinspeed79

Gary said:


> You can run my car bro! And bring the GT! I got some Rally Hawg tires that came with my RC10T that should fit! Even got chrome rims!


See ya there! :biggrin:


----------



## Gary

justinspeed79 said:


> See ya there! :biggrin:


Excellent! And Ill bring some 2Cool Racing Team stickers!


----------



## Gary

Question for the pro's! I got the car balanced out left and right. As far as fore and aft, the centerline is at the center battery right at 3 1/2" from the rear axle and 7 1/2" from the front axle.


Hows that sound?


----------



## slash

*Sounds good....*

That sounds pretty good. Now, dependant on your gearing, you'll have to start playing with it. Not like that !!! Everything will now depend on the track, what it'll hold, how your tires are prepped and so forth. You're at a good starting point. Tomorrow, make a few test launches to see how it reacts. Everytime you get to the track, it's a good practice to get into. A lot of drivers just pull the trigger full blast the first time out and forget about all the work they did on their cars over the week! Bamm!!!! Into the wall they go! This will also show if servos have been reversed, motors wired backwards, etc. Track conditions change from week to week, too. Think smart and you'll be fine.


----------



## justinspeed79

Gary said:


> Excellent! And Ill bring some 2Cool Racing Team stickers!


Sweet!


----------



## AHR43

*and the drive belt didn't get here...*

...but that's O.K. I'll have the rail with me anyway. I'll charge a battery too, just in case the belt is air-dropped in. I won't miss this get-together for anything, car or no car.

And, hey, the draft template of the first newsletter is done for you all to review and approve. Its a boilerplate and real plain, but getting the news out about us is more important than bling right now. Pending you alls O.K. on the template, I'll publish next week. It will go out locally to members, LHS and also to HQ IMDRA and POCs on the west coast.

Oh! Troy A from Magnolia, TX registered on the IMDRA Forum. I sent him an Email. He's already been talking with Biggie. Shucks, he's got a TF rail on order so he and his son can race with us. Blokes, with him and Wendell, we got us a Top Fuel class and we ain't even met up yet! How big is this gonna get!


----------



## Gary

Thanks slash.

Sorry to hear about the belt AC. Looks like the weather will hold out for us though. Cold fronts coming in so dress warm kiddo"s


----------



## slash

*Time to drop the hammer !!!!!*

Okay kids, just rolled into the homestead from an awesome evening of drag racing. I'll be monitoring this forum on the road Sunday, so if anything changes, I'll know! You gotta love wireless! Not worried about rain. I'm coming regardless! Gotta load up the truck this evening. We'll be seeing ya around 10. Can't wait! AC - I'll be bringing some 81 toothed belts if they'll work for ya. Laterz!

Kipster


----------



## justinspeed79

Drive safe!


----------



## AHR43

*Hi wireless guy - and gal*



slash said:


> Okay kids, just rolled into the homestead from an awesome evening of drag racing. I'll be monitoring this forum on the road Sunday, so if anything changes, I'll know! You gotta love wireless! Not worried about rain. I'm coming regardless! Gotta load up the truck this evening. We'll be seeing ya around 10. Can't wait! AC - I'll be bringing some 81 toothed belts if they'll work for ya. Laterz!
> 
> Kipster


Yes, drive safe, and watch for the DPS. They sure like to run that stretch of I-10 b/w SA and Weimar.

Rain is streaming south of H-town metro, vic. Pearland and League City. Its moving fast to the NE, so hoping we don't even get a sprinkle at the track.

Yea, 81t belt might work. I have 1/2" deflection with a 84t belt. I'll sure fit it up and see. Thanks.


----------



## Gary

Im practically just around the corner from the park. Its not gonna rain. But its windy and cool! Ill be there around 9:00 to layout the masking tape centerline. LOL


----------



## slash

Hi Guys . It's moochelle. I'm draging kip with me. Looks like a beautiful day for racing. we're just out side of Bastrop. Be there around 10ish.


----------



## Bigmax

*Geeese!!!!*

It's chilli!

Only on the outside. Motor running, PUMPED and HOT to PULL THE LEEEEEVER!!!!

BTW, looks to have a handfull coming from last nights Q/A.


----------



## cjtamu

Man, sorry I couldn't make it boys and girls. Got back in from the wedding after midnight this morning. My folks are still in town and they have the Littlest Princess with them. Meeting them at Pappasito's in a bit to eat lunch and make The Bigs wait on us hand and foot. THAT will be a nice change of pace after 20 years of the reverse, ha ha ha ha ha. Hope y'all take some pics.


----------



## Bigmax

*Man!!!*

Even though I had to leave early, They were still at it. Slash and Moo were there if full ready to run class! Biff and Moo were snapping pictures so once the dust settles they will be on here and the rcfiles sites.

I ran out of the house so fast that I forgot to grab the radio. Not a problem, Chicken delivered one to the track last night and I made the changeove. Surpising enough, My Promod ran like it was made to just that! 10x2 Lightspeed cyclone and six cells took it dow that strip so fast I wanted more!

Biffs car took me at the end of my fist pass and we didn't fget to run together again before I left. AC took on Slash with my car and Slash running his nitro rail. BIG GRIN, Slash may have been taken it easy on AC cause AC crossed the line first. A win is a WIN

I know there was some discussion to follow on this new style of racing for Houston, I will have to depend on the guys to fill me in and share.

Thanks to everyone for making a show. Not bad for the first time out.

I WANT SOME MORE!!!!


----------



## Gary

When AC gets home, he is gonna start a new thread where we'll post up pics and share some pretty cool stories and future plans.


----------



## Ronborsk

Sorry I didn't make it. I ordered an RC Video and it came in Saturday. The wife said I would have divorce papers by Friday. No kidding. Witch. It seems she calmed down now but as for drag racing, I don't think it is gonna happen. 

But, in the spirit of things I have been working on my pan car anyway. We'll see. Maybe she'll calm down or maybe one day I'll get smart and just file for divorce myself.


----------



## PD2

Well, I just bought this one and have no idea why:

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ih=013&sspagename=STRK%3AMEWN%3AIT&viewitem=&item=230039281945&rd=1&rd=1

Any body want it? Also got a guy on Hobby Talk selling these:

http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/showthread.php?t=161917

I got the guy to send me some pics of these cars - they are SWEET! The rail, he will sell me for $45 shipped with no ESC. Any body interested?

PD2


----------



## ddcarter3

Paul,
I would be interested in the rail. Let me know.
David Carter


----------



## PD2

ddcarter3 said:


> Paul,
> I would be interested in the rail. Let me know.
> David Carter


Just shot you an e-mail with the pics and the guys e-mail. Good luck! VERY nice Bolink rail!

PD2


----------



## Gary

Ronborsk said:


> Sorry I didn't make it. I ordered an RC Video and it came in Saturday. The wife said I would have divorce papers by Friday. No kidding. Witch. It seems she calmed down now but as for drag racing, I don't think it is gonna happen.
> 
> But, in the spirit of things I have been working on my pan car anyway. We'll see. Maybe she'll calm down or maybe one day I'll get smart and just file for divorce myself.


I sure hope your joking bro! Im not getting involved and your on your own! lol Paid my dues!


----------



## Gary

ddcarter3 said:


> Paul,
> I would be interested in the rail. Let me know.
> David Carter


----------



## Bigmax

*Bwahahahahahahaaaaaa!*

Carter!!!


----------



## ddcarter3

*Opps I did it again!!*

Think I just bought me a RAIL BABY!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## PD2

ddcarter3 said:


> Think I just bought me a RAIL BABY!!!!!!!!!!!!


Did he hook you up? I told him that you would be contacting him. Sweet rail, huh? I really liked the looks and design of that Dragmaster funny car too!

Hope you got hooked up!

Enjoy!

Anybody else need a car? Got a Bolink funny car coming in soon - let me know!

PD2


----------



## insaneracin2003

PD2 said:


> Did he hook you up? I told him that you would be contacting him. Sweet rail, huh? I really liked the looks and design of that Dragmaster funny car too!
> 
> Hope you got hooked up!
> 
> Enjoy!
> 
> Anybody else need a car? Got a Bolink funny car coming in soon - let me know!
> 
> PD2


ill take the funny car......let me know....Paul


----------



## Bigmax

*Bwahahahahhahaaaaaaa!!!!*

You Go Dude!!!!!


----------



## AHR43

*Hi Ronborsk*



Ronborsk said:


> Sharp lookin vehicles. No star pictures of me and I don't dare break my camera!


I notice you changed your signature. That's a postive step forward toward drag racing. 

I began drag racing in the dirt. It started with the conversion of my electric Rustler ST to Bracket Truck status. I'd set up a 66' (scale 1/8th mile) cone course and pull trigger full back on the truck - roosting dirt behind it. Eventually the suspension mods wouldn't work in dirt, so the truck migrated to hard surface. Great fun drag racing in dirt though.

I've got a twin tire mini-pin set up on the rear of my crawler. I'm temped to take my bracket truck out of retirement and try that set up for 1/8 mile dirt again just for grins.


----------



## insaneracin2003

Bigmax said:


> You Go Dude!!!!!


hahahaha,you know me by now biggie,i have a buyer picking up my nitro-rail at K&M this weekend(Don Karnes) then i need to get to work on my elec rail,then when i pick up that funnycar from pd2,if he is still selling it-i am ready to buy it-hint,hint,cash in hand pd2,i will be ready to rock....


----------



## PD2

insaneracin2003 said:


> hahahaha,you know me by now biggie,i have a buyer picking up my nitro-rail at K&M this weekend(Don Karnes) then i need to get to work on my elec rail,then when i pick up that funnycar from pd2,if he is still selling it-i am ready to buy it-hint,hint,cash in hand pd2,i will be ready to rock....


Hey Paul!

She is all yours if you want her - she is being shipped to me now as we speak. As soon as it arrives we can coordinate something.

I'm out in Cypress and work down in the Galleria. Let me know what works best for ya - feel free to e-mail me at [email protected].

Thanks!
PD2


----------



## griz

*There won't be any left*

Dang the way you guys are buying up used drag cars there won't be any left for the rest of the country  (Texan in me Speaking) They don't need them anyways (Texan off) I'm finally rested up from racing this weekend. Man I wish I could have gotten to H-town on Sunday. I might have made it but a zombie on the track might have presented a problem. I put my car on the track at 4:30 on Sat and left at almost 3am. A LOONNG raceday. Good thing I kept looking at the clock on the pit wall. It was 3 hours slow so I thought it was early  Turned out good for me though I am a nightowl and the rest of them looked like they were recently liberated from a camp or something. Well they know the Griz roams at night now. That 4th place in my 3rd oval race really made me anxious to kick some butt with my pro mod this weekend. BigMaxx there was an OFF there. I saw one run finally. Man what a car. Designed by a drag racer by the way  Who says we can only run straight lines. Hope some of you get up to SA this weekend for some drag racing. The track should be very sticky still with the 55 gal dump of LC-6 during the worlds touched up by the able crew at the track. I had to use less Koford at the Worlds I was hooking up too good off the line bogging my motor. Gotta love it.

Griz


----------



## Bigmax

Karns with a RAIL! AWESOME!!!

Hope he drives it and tells Taz to stay away from it. JOKING TAZ!!!

Now to get them online here.



insaneracin2003 said:


> hahahaha,you know me by now biggie,i have a buyer picking up my nitro-rail at K&M this weekend(Don Karnes) then i need to get to work on my elec rail,then when i pick up that funnycar from pd2,if he is still selling it-i am ready to buy it-hint,hint,cash in hand pd2,i will be ready to rock....


----------



## Bigmax

*Info?*

I was a whipped puppy yesterday too. Up fairly late Saturday and out at the Drag GTG at 10:00a.m. Sunday , Finally went down for the count around 10:00 which is way too early for me. Griz and I both seem to be online when everyone else is gone.

Did you catch the dudes name with the OFF Griz? What did he look like?



griz said:


> Dang the way you guys are buying up used drag cars there won't be any left for the rest of the country  (Texan in me Speaking) They don't need them anyways (Texan off) I'm finally rested up from racing this weekend. Man I wish I could have gotten to H-town on Sunday. I might have made it but a zombie on the track might have presented a problem. I put my car on the track at 4:30 on Sat and left at almost 3am. A LOONNG raceday. Good thing I kept looking at the clock on the pit wall. It was 3 hours slow so I thought it was early  Turned out good for me though I am a nightowl and the rest of them looked like they were recently liberated from a camp or something. Well they know the Griz roams at night now. That 4th place in my 3rd oval race really made me anxious to kick some butt with my pro mod this weekend. BigMaxx there was an OFF there. I saw one run finally. Man what a car. Designed by a drag racer by the way  Who says we can only run straight lines. Hope some of you get up to SA this weekend for some drag racing. The track should be very sticky still with the 55 gal dump of LC-6 during the worlds touched up by the able crew at the track. I had to use less Koford at the Worlds I was hooking up too good off the line bogging my motor. Gotta love it.
> 
> Griz


----------



## Gary

griz said:


> Dang the way you guys are buying up used drag cars there won't be any left for the rest of the country  (Texan in me Speaking) They don't need them anyways (Texan off) I'm finally rested up from racing this weekend. Man I wish I could have gotten to H-town on Sunday. I might have made it but a zombie on the track might have presented a problem. I put my car on the track at 4:30 on Sat and left at almost 3am. A LOONNG raceday. Good thing I kept looking at the clock on the pit wall. It was 3 hours slow so I thought it was early  Turned out good for me though I am a nightowl and the rest of them looked like they were recently liberated from a camp or something. Well they know the Griz roams at night now. That 4th place in my 3rd oval race really made me anxious to kick some butt with my pro mod this weekend. BigMaxx there was an OFF there. I saw one run finally. Man what a car. Designed by a drag racer by the way  Who says we can only run straight lines. Hope some of you get up to SA this weekend for some drag racing. The track should be very sticky still with the 55 gal dump of LC-6 during the worlds touched up by the able crew at the track. I had to use less Koford at the Worlds I was hooking up too good off the line bogging my motor. Gotta love it.
> 
> Griz


These guys are Manics bro! :spineyes:


----------



## griz

*Trent I think*

I think his name is trent. He had the outlaw version of the OFF. Man that thing was hooked up. Yea I'm getting the impression that these guys are of the berzerko ilk. Which is a good thing as far as I'm concerned. I'll fit right in  Here is a pic of his car.










Griz


----------



## madf1man

I had one once before but nobody ran em, here I go again dangit!!http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=230041827851


----------



## insaneracin2003

madf1man said:


> I had one once before but nobody ran em, here I go again dangit!!http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=230041827851


now that is saweet


----------



## insaneracin2003

PD2 said:


> Hey Paul!
> 
> She is all yours if you want her - she is being shipped to me now as we speak. As soon as it arrives we can coordinate something.
> 
> I'm out in Cypress and work down in the Galleria. Let me know what works best for ya - feel free to e-mail me at [email protected].
> 
> Thanks!
> PD2


well,I live in Porter and work around 45N and 1960.we can work something out i am sure. you can call me when you get it in and we can meet up somewhere.832-527-6825
thanks....Paul
btw,which 1 is it,the yellow one?and how much are you wanting for it?


----------



## Gary

madf1man said:


> I had one once before but nobody ran em, here I go again dangit!!http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=230041827851


LOL! I just KNEW you were gonna do it bro!


----------



## cjtamu

LOL @ Trey. That's a great looking car.


----------



## Bigmax

*Way COOL TREY!!!*

Welcome to this side of the world!!!

OH! Pauls! If you would like I can meet Paul since we live in the Cypress area and pick it up for Paul and bring it to the track Saturday night. How does that sound?


----------



## insaneracin2003

Bigmax said:


> Welcome to this side of the world!!!
> 
> OH! Pauls! If you would like I can meet Paul since we live in the Cypress area and pick it up for Paul and bring it to the track Saturday night. How does that sound?


that would be awsome!!!! thanks biggie


----------



## AHR43

*Sweet Ride*



madf1man said:


> I had one once before but nobody ran em, here I go again dangit!!http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=230041827851


Holy cow! We getting some hot drag cars in H-town, or what! Congrats madf1man, you got a runner.


----------



## madf1man

Sometimes I,m to slow or to fast on my actions depending on the point of veiw! I am assuming this is a car that I will be able to run with you guys at the local scene. Have not studied all the class configurations. Who else would be in this class and/or can the class of this car be changed thru batt type, motor, and body style changes?


----------



## AHR43

*You're competitive - anywhere - with that car*



madf1man said:


> Sometimes I,m to slow or to fast on my actions depending on the point of veiw! I am assuming this is a car that I will be able to run with you guys at the local scene. Have not studied all the class configurations. Who else would be in this class and/or can the class of this car be changed thru batt type, motor, and body style changes?


Basically - excluding Bracket and Extreme Clases - , there are two things that determine an electric cars' class: cell count and wheelbase. Tire size FR and RR is also a factor.

6cells=Super Gas; 8cells=ProStock; 10cells=ProMod and FunnyCar.

Wheelbase min's and max's keep the electrics from swapping classes just by changing cell count. SuperGas=8"min; 11"max w/b; ProStock=8"min, 11"max w/b; ProMod=8.5"min, 12"max w/b; FC=12"min, 14"max w/b.

And yes, body style is a factor also, as well as the manner in which the wing is affixed to the body.

Shucks, now even I'm confused!  It's not that bad, really. Once you get the car, type it to the IMDRA class rules. But, you can ALWAYS run in bracket class. Hope this helps more than it confuses.


----------



## Gary

madf1man said:


> Sometimes I,m to slow or to fast on my actions depending on the point of veiw! I am assuming this is a car that I will be able to run with you guys at the local scene. Have not studied all the class configurations. Who else would be in this class and/or can the class of this car be changed thru batt type, motor, and body style changes?


The Walbern Pro Mod car has been known to end up on my desktop on my puter.  I like it because it doesnt have the purply stuff on it, and the wheel base can be shortened to 11" making it legal for Pro Stock with 8 cells. Thats the class I am leaning towards for my next car. Which may be sooner than I thought.  Looks like Ill be working at least the next two Saturdays and that OT will allow me to get me some decent batteries and maybe another car.


----------



## PD2

insaneracin2003 said:


> well,I live in Porter and work around 45N and 1960.we can work something out i am sure. you can call me when you get it in and we can meet up somewhere.832-527-6825
> thanks....Paul
> btw,which 1 is it,the yellow one?and how much are you wanting for it?


Sounds good to me! Yes, it's the Yellow one and looking for the $58, less the shipping - if you want to help me with the $13 in shipping that is up to you.

Let me know!

Thanks!
PD2


----------



## PD2

Bigmax said:


> OH! Pauls! If you would like I can meet Paul since we live in the Cypress area and pick it up for Paul and bring it to the track Saturday night. How does that sound?


Thanks for the help Biggie! I got a post earlier today that the car was shipped via USPS Priority Mail - it may show up before the weekend, just depends on where it is coming from. As soon as it shows I will let Paul know.

PD2


----------



## AHR43

*ProStock is an excellent choice*



Gary said:


> The Walbern Pro Mod car has been known to end up on my desktop on my puter.  I like it because it doesnt have the purply stuff on it, and the wheel base can be shortened to 11" making it legal for Pro Stock with 8 cells. Thats the class I am leaning towards for my next car. Which may be sooner than I thought.  Looks like Ill be working at least the next two Saturdays and that OT will allow me to get me some decent batteries and maybe another car.


There aren't enough ProStock cars around. Its ideal in that with 8cells its not too hard on a cobalt motor. It could be either a transition class to 10cell ProMod or FC - or enough performance to last a lifetime. (Super Gas at 6cells is a whole nuther motha-that class is for the terminally insane!)

Besides, Mr. PR man, maybe you could engage Erica Enders to show up at one of our RC drag races in the off-season. :bounce: She pilots a Pro Stock in NHRA and lives in Houtson. Just imagine the press HAMDRL could get if you could get her to drive your RC Pro Stock through the traps! Talk about over the top...!


----------



## insaneracin2003

PD2 said:


> Sounds good to me! Yes, it's the Yellow one and looking for the $58, less the shipping - if you want to help me with the $13 in shipping that is up to you.
> 
> Let me know!
> 
> Thanks!
> PD2


Ill be more than happy to help with shipping expenses


----------



## AHR43

*Is cjtamu going to build a Super Gas?*

Hi Chris,

Are you still thinking about building for Super Gas Class? It would be great to have one of those cars come out of HAMDRL. They are stupid fast. They are scary fast. Short wheelbase, ultralight and awesome 6cell electric power. IMDRA Record is E.T. 1.91 held by Pat (Lightzpro) McDonald. IMDRA Speed Record is 76.5mph held by Jim (Rainman) Schauer. Both ends of the record were set at the recent worlds in SA. Both cars were using the RAE '57 Chev roadster body. Bigmax was there, he saw how quick and fast they were. I don't think the rail I am building will go that quick or fast on 8cells!


----------



## insaneracin2003

is there somewhere i can go to get class descriptions? ie;wjat vehicles sizes,cells,and all that good stuff that goes more into detail of what classes i will be running?


----------



## AHR43

insaneracin2003 said:


> is there somewhere i can go to get class descriptions? ie;wjat vehicles sizes,cells,and all that good stuff that goes more into detail of what classes i will be running?


IMDRA Rules:
http://www.imdra.com/classrules.html

SAMDRL Rules:
http://www.sadragracing.com/index_files/rules/track%20rules.htm

Paul, if you build to IMDRA Rules, your car will fit into SAMDRL O.K. Hope this helps.


----------



## insaneracin2003

AHR43 said:


> IMDRA Rules:
> http://www.imdra.com/classrules.html
> 
> SAMDRL Rules:
> http://www.sadragracing.com/index_files/rules/track%20rules.htm
> 
> Paul, if you build to IMDRA Rules, your car will fit into SAMDRL O.K. Hope this helps.


thanks AH.....i cant wait to get this elec rail going.
question for ya. this bolink rail i have,where can i order parts like rear axle and hubs and stuff? I checked Bolink web-site and they have sprint cars and another type but noty drag cars or rails.


----------



## justinspeed79

I'm liking the sound of the super gas class. Fast, somewhat economical, and that body is so sweet!


----------



## AHR43

*BoLink Parts*



insaneracin2003 said:


> thanks AH.....i cant wait to get this elec rail going.
> question for ya. this bolink rail i have,where can i order parts like rear axle and hubs and stuff? I checked Bolink web-site and they have sprint cars and another type but noty drag cars or rails.


Rumors circulating about BoLink indicate that are getting back into the drag car business. Maybe they just haven't posted it to their website yet. I haven't visited it.

Slash may have a stash of parts-or can tell you what parts there is a crossover manufacturer for. Lots of BoLinks running in SA. They have to be getting parts from somewhere. Sorry I can't be more help. Hopefully Slash will weigh in on this. Or, better yet, PM him.


----------



## Gary

Im not exactly sure what I want to do next. I want an electric rail, but I find things that I dont like with each kit. Without getting into too much detail right now, Im sorta partnering up with an engineer that is into RC and he wants to get into the market. I think Ill build a rail. But for now, I was leaning towards running an 8 cell car in heads up comp especially since Trey got one. This guy kicks my butt everyother weekend and is a blast to race with. lol But he can allways drop 2 cells and shorten the wheelbase right?

Is this what some of yall wanna run? Super Gas, 6 cell 11" wheelbase? As Chris said, our Drag Spec cars are kinda heavy for that class but like we were talking about AC, in bracket with the 27 turn 0* timing. That Drag Spec car has to be awsome for bracket racing. It handles so sweet! lol

But we need some heads up racing and I want something stupid fast for electric. If I can get under 2.5 seconds with 6 cells, thats stupid enough for me!


----------



## madf1man

I am thinking the wheel base is adjustable. I am attempting to contact them to find out for sure. I,m probably going over board on this one but I want to go fast. Anyways for the casual thing going on now it will be fine.


----------



## insaneracin2003

hahaha,I have something brewing in my head rite now and i getting ready to release it on one of my old cars,i will have pics this weekend if it comes together like i want and think it can....mmuuaaaahhhhhhhhh


----------



## Bigmax

*I have cells.*

For the next T&T I will go up to 8 cells to see how it handles and goes. DANG IT! I let it out!

I think I'll take the cage off my sprint and roll it down the straight.

Need bodies for it and my funnycar too before that happens.


----------



## PD2

insaneracin2003 said:


> Ill be more than happy to help with shipping expenses


Thanks man! I appreciate it! I'll let you know as soon as it arrives and we can work things out from there.

I sure wish I had time to do this.....eh, at least I get to see my friends kick it up!

GIT R DUN!!!
PD2


----------



## AHR43

*RAE has two bodies for a BoLink rail*

Hey Paul (insaneracin2003),
You're looking for a body for your BoLink rail, aren't you? RAE has them now. He just released a line of classis bodies. Link is http://www.randersonengineering.com/Bodies%20page.htm


----------



## PD2

insaneracin2003 said:


> Ill be more than happy to help with shipping expenses


Paul,

I just found out that the flippin e-Bay guy that sold me the car shipped it Parcel Post instead of Priority Mail like I originally paid for!:headknock Any way, I suppose it will be here next week some time. Really ticks me off! And on top of that, he claims that the difference in price between Priority and Parcel post is $.65! WHAT?!?! Trying to tell me that after $9.00 worth of boxes and packaging and tape (cause tape cost a ton!) all that is lef is a $.65 difference! What a tool!

Any way, I'll keep you posted on when it arrives - sorry bro!

PD2


----------



## insaneracin2003

No problem bro.haha.gives me more time to think of an excuse to tell my wife that i have another RC coming in.....



PD2 said:


> Paul,
> 
> I just found out that the flippin e-Bay guy that sold me the car shipped it Parcel Post instead of Priority Mail like I originally paid for!:headknock Any way, I suppose it will be here next week some time. Really ticks me off! And on top of that, he claims that the difference in price between Priority and Parcel post is $.65! WHAT?!?! Trying to tell me that after $9.00 worth of boxes and packaging and tape (cause tape cost a ton!) all that is lef is a $.65 difference! What a tool!
> 
> Any way, I'll keep you posted on when it arrives - sorry bro!
> 
> PD2


----------



## Bigmax

*heh heh*

When I go out to my hole in the garage. Any given evening. My with, Teresa, comes out to tell me something. Get's up close and ppersonal. Then looks around and asked is that one new? Is that one new? Is that one new? Same answer different day. No. I have had it along time! So far so good. What goes on in 2cool stays in 2cool.


----------



## madf1man

Lynn I have that same conversation with myself all the time! Speaking of which look what I brought down for the attic today. Needs a couple minor repairs but should be ready for a blow over Sunday!


----------



## Bigmax

madf1man said:


> Lynn I have that same conversation with myself all the time! Speaking of which look what I brought down for the attic today. Needs a couple minor repairs but should be ready for a blow over Sunday!


COOL! Bring it out. I see some things on it I would like to see up closer. Where to's,


----------



## PD2

madf1man said:


> Lynn I have that same conversation with myself all the time! Speaking of which look what I brought down for the attic today. Needs a couple minor repairs but should be ready for a blow over Sunday!


Dang! Now that is sweet!! What else you got up in that attic? Is like pulling a rabbit out of a hat? LOL! Very nice looking ride! Looks like a GMS, right?

PD2


----------



## Gary

Its the Walbern Pro Mod Paul.

Very nice!


----------



## Ronborsk

Now that's cool lookin right there. 

If you don't think that's cool, exit the racin boards!


----------



## Bigmax

*Ditto*

What Ron said.

Ron, How's things?


----------



## Gary

Hey Trey, I notice the front piece is broken. Dig out your calipers and Ill cut ya one out of the some of the CF of the MiniZ. Ill need the mounting hole width, length from there to the body mounts in a straight line, and the width between the body mounts.


----------



## madf1man

Thanks, I coulda made a crud one but have ordered 2. Thanks but I,m covered


----------



## PD2

insaneracin2003 said:


> No problem bro.haha.gives me more time to think of an excuse to tell my wife that i have another RC coming in.....


Paul,

Freakin guy JUST shipped the darn car Thursday! The notice I got was of the stupid shipping label being printed. Then the conversation I had was with his son who was arguing with me! Evidently the guy had to go into the hospital on the 25th of October and is just getting out and finding that his son NEVER shipped ANYONE'S packages! Really ticks me off!! At any rate, it should be here next Thursday or Friday because he STILL shipped the **** thing parcel post! I'm so aggreviated! Any way, sorry bro! Guess that gives you a bit more time again.......Thank for your patience.

PD2


----------



## insaneracin2003

PD2 said:


> Paul,
> 
> Freakin guy JUST shipped the darn car Thursday! The notice I got was of the stupid shipping label being printed. Then the conversation I had was with his son who was arguing with me! Evidently the guy had to go into the hospital on the 25th of October and is just getting out and finding that his son NEVER shipped ANYONE'S packages! Really ticks me off!! At any rate, it should be here next Thursday or Friday because he STILL shipped the **** thing parcel post! I'm so aggreviated! Any way, sorry bro! Guess that gives you a bit more time again.......Thank for your patience.
> 
> PD2


no prob at all man,let me know when it comes in.my 2 rails are ready to go!!! hahahaha,now just the funny car and i am in poops creek without a paddle.hhmmmm,my rails might work as paddles...hahaha


----------



## ddcarter3

insaneracin2003 said:


> no prob at all man,let me know when it comes in.my 2 rails are ready to go!!! hahahaha,now just the funny car and i am in poops creek without a paddle.hhmmmm,my rails might work as paddles...hahaha


Then that are not aerodynamic enough!!!! Ha!


----------

